# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ενισχυτης 200wrms 8Ω με STK4050V

## mihalas2

μετα απο καιρο ξαναχαιρετω την κοινοτητα

ετος 1990...
καποια στιγμη πινοντας ποτακια με φιλο του κλαδου 
γνωριστικα με τον διευθυντη της sanyo στην ελλαδα 
οπου μου προτεινε τη σειρα stk 4046-4050
τα οποια εβγαζαν απο 120-200w rms στα 8Ω 
και μου υποσχεθηκε οτι την επομενη θα μου εδεινε σε φωτοτυπιες 
τα γνησια σχεδια της μαμας εταιρειας!!!!
ετσι και εγινε.
σε διατρητη πλακετα λοιπον μονταρισα εναν δικαναλο με ταση +-68v 
ευκολο κυκλωμα, και το σπουδαιοτερο στις δοκιμες.....δεν εκαιγε κορνες με τιποτα!!!
αποφασισα λοιπον να σχεδιασω την πλακετα (στο χερι βεβαια γιατι δεν ηπηρχαν ακομη τα pc)

τοτε καναμε ανακαινησεις σε μπαρακια και παραλληλα πηγαινανε τουφεκι οι ενισχυτες και τα ηχεια.
4 δορυφοροι 12αρηδες με 135 λιτρα καμπινες  
και 2-18ιντσα γουφερ ΒΕΥΜΑ SM118  με 350 λιτρα καμπινες
με δυο ενισχυτες και 4Α ασφαλειες στην εξοδο γινοταν πανικος.!!!
το πολυ πολυ να εκαιγε καμια ασφαλεια,την αλαζες και ολα οκ.
το μηχανακι ειχε δοκιμαστει σκληρα και ειχε αποδειξει την αξιοπιστια του.

πρεπει να εχω καμια 12αρια πλακετες ακομη
παραγγειλα και 22 τεμ stk 4050v σε καλη τιμη 
και εφ οσον το μηχανακι το ξερω.........οκ!

τα ολοκληρωμενα ηρθαν αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι πια fake
στα 4A  κλαταρουν
 καποια που δεν κλαταρουν ετσι και καψουν ασφαλεια δεν ξαναδουλευουν.
εκατσα λοιπον και τα χακαρισα και παραθετω τις φωτο για γνωμες...HACKING  STK4050V gpeg1.jpgστο κινεζικο λοιωνουν τα συρματακια

orjinal-stk4048.jpg
                                                                                                                          το γνησιο

stk4050v (2).jpg    το σχεδιο    

ευχαριστω 
μιχαλης

----------

SeAfasia (18-11-18)

----------


## mihalas2

η σκεψη ειναι αυτη


stk4050v-appl.jpg
βαζωντας τον πυκνωτη σε σειρα στην εξοδο
 οδηγει δορυφορους πολυ δυνατα αλλα χωρις να μπορει να κατεβει χαμηλα.
αν βαλω sub χωρις πυκνωτη στα 4Α τον πινει
 αρα δεν αντεχει στα αμπερ που αντεχε το γνησιο
η ισως το υπερεκτιμαω για κινεζικο.....ο λογος
οτι 68ν χ 4Α=270w αν δεν κανω λαθος...

----------


## chip

Το αυθεντικό έχει περισσότερα τρανζίστορ τοποθετημένα στο υπόστρωμα. ( Το υπόστρωμα είναι από αλουμίνα που έχει εξαιρετική μεταφορά θερμότητας. Έτσι όλο αυτό το σύνολο είναι φτιαγμένο να δουλεύει στην ίδια θερμοκρασία και όταν ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία (από τα εξόδου) το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα αλλάζει κατάλληλα την συμπεριφορά του ώστε πάντα το κύκλωμα να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει εντός ορίων.... Φαίνεται οτι ο κινέζος αντέγραψε απλα το κύκλωμα χωρίς να φροντίσει για την θερμοκρασιακή αντιστάθμιση...

Η τοποθέτηση τρανζίστορ εξωτερικά θα έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα...

----------


## Dbnn

> η σκεψη ειναι αυτη
> 
> 
> stk4050v-appl.jpg
> βαζωντας τον πυκνωτη σε σειρα στην εξοδο
>  οδηγει δορυφορους πολυ δυνατα αλλα χωρις να μπορει να κατεβει χαμηλα.
> αν βαλω sub χωρις πυκνωτη στα 4Α τον πινει
>  αρα δεν αντεχει στα αμπερ που αντεχε το γνησιο
> η ισως το υπερεκτιμαω για κινεζικο.....ο λογος
> οτι 68ν χ 4Α=270w αν δεν κανω λαθος...



Ξέχνα το απλά.
Μην ασχολείσαι άλλο με τα σκουπιδαριά της Sanyo που έχουν σταματήσει παγκοσμίως να ασχολούνται απο εταιρίες και ιδιώτες.
Θες ενισχυτή να παίξεις sub? http://sound.westhost.com/project68.htm
Αν δεν βρείς τα εξόδου (Q7-8-9-10-11-12) αντίκατέστησέ τα με τα 2SA1943-2SC5200 όπου θα τα αγοράσεις απο Φανό ή κάπου να ξέρεις πως θα πάρεις γνήσια.
Στο Figure 1a - Double Output Stage θα βρείς Power (Continuous)8Ω
240W4Ω
(470W)



Όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι κτήνος και αξιόπιστο να παίξει και sub αλλά και δορυφόρους όπου θα οδηγείς ηλεκτρονικά και όχι με πυκνωτές στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή.

----------


## mihalas2

> Το αυθεντικό έχει περισσότερα τρανζίστορ τοποθετημένα στο υπόστρωμα. ( Το υπόστρωμα είναι από αλουμίνα που έχει εξαιρετική μεταφορά θερμότητας. Έτσι όλο αυτό το σύνολο είναι φτιαγμένο να δουλεύει στην ίδια θερμοκρασία και όταν ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία (από τα εξόδου) το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα αλλάζει κατάλληλα την συμπεριφορά του ώστε πάντα το κύκλωμα να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει εντός ορίων.... Φαίνεται οτι ο κινέζος αντέγραψε απλα το κύκλωμα χωρίς να φροντίσει για την θερμοκρασιακή αντιστάθμιση...
> 
> Η τοποθέτηση τρανζίστορ εξωτερικά θα έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα...



γεια σου φιλε chip 

νομιζω  δεν ισχυει οτι το αυθεντικο εχει περισσοτερα τρανσιστορ,διοτι οπως ειπα πιο πανω
το σχεδιο απο το datasheet της SANYO που εχω
δειχνει επ ακριβως το εσωτερικο του ολοκληρωμενου και δεν υπαρχει καποια παραλαγη.
ειναι ολοιδιο με αυτο που εχω ανεβασει με τις τιμες των αντιστασεων .

για την ποιοτητα των εξαρτηματων δεν παιρνω και ορκο :Confused1: .

 δεν εχει δειξει κανενα να υποφερει απο θερμοκρασια η απο συνεχη λειτουργια.
 μεχρι τα 3-3,5Α δεν τρεχει τιποτα 
απο κει και πανω χαλαει η συνταγη.
τωρα θα μου πεις  (οπως ειπα και πιο πανω) μα ειναι 200 τα βαττ που θελεις να το πας.....

το θεμα ειναι το εξης 

στα καινουρια κινεζικα που εχω,
 λεω να κανω το τρυκ του πυκνωτη εξοδου,(κομμενα μπασσα) για δορυφορους.   
απο τα ποδαρακια να παρω την οδηγηση 
για το συμπληρωματικο εξωτερικο ισχυως, με παραλληλα για το sub που θελει αμπερ.

τα κομενα που εχω, εχουν βλαβη στα ισχυος.
αν τα αντικαταστησω με εξωτερικα παραλληλα θα ανεβασω τα αμπερ  ,λογικα θα παιξει. (λεω τωρα :Huh: .......) 

μιχαλης

----------


## Dbnn

> γεια σου φιλε chip 
> 
> νομιζω  δεν ισχυει οτι το αυθεντικο εχει περισσοτερα τρανσιστορ,διοτι οπως ειπα πιο πανω
> το σχεδιο απο το datasheet της SANYO που εχω
> δειχνει επ ακριβως το εσωτερικο του ολοκληρωμενου και δεν υπαρχει καποια παραλαγη.
> ειναι ολοιδιο με αυτο που εχω ανεβασει με τις τιμες των αντιστασεων .
> 
> για την ποιοτητα των εξαρτηματων δεν παιρνω και ορκο.
> 
> ...






Στο ξαναλέω θα τα κάψεις όλα μαζί. Δεν γίνεται να παίξει έτσι αυτό το μηχάνημα.
Αν θέλεις απλά να πειραματιστείς δοκίμασε με φτηνιάρικα τρανζίστορ πχ tip41C tip42C που κοστίζουν 0.30Ε το ένα και με χαμηλωμένες τροφοδοσίες πχ +/-20vDC να δεις αν θα παίξει αρχικά και μετά να πάρεις κάποιες μετρήσεις στον παλμογράφο.
Επειδή όμως φαντάζομαι την επόμενη απάντηση πως δεν θα υπάρχει μικρότερο τροφοδοτικό βλέπω τα εξόδου να σκάνε σαν καρπούζια μαζί με το STK.
Οι κολλήσεις μέσα στο ολοκληρωμένο δεν γίνονται με κολλητήρι αλλά με κάποιο είδος ηλεκτροπόντας που σημαίνει πως θα σου βγεί η πίστη να κολλήσεις τα καλώδια.
Υ.γ. καλώδια πολύ κοντά αλλιώς θα πέσει σε ταλάντωση και πάπαλα.

----------


## Panοs

> Ξέχνα το απλά.
> Μην ασχολείσαι άλλο με τα σκουπιδαριά της Sanyo που έχουν σταματήσει παγκοσμίως να ασχολούνται απο εταιρίες και ιδιώτες.
> Θες ενισχυτή να παίξεις sub? http://sound.westhost.com/project68.htm
> Αν δεν βρείς τα εξόδου (Q7-8-9-10-11-12) αντίκατέστησέ τα με τα 2SA1943-2SC5200 όπου θα τα αγοράσεις απο Φανό ή κάπου να ξέρεις πως θα πάρεις γνήσια.
> Στο Figure 1a - Double Output Stage θα βρείς Power (Continuous)8Ω
> 240W4Ω
> (470W)
> 
> 
> ...



αξιόπιστο αν το σεβαστεις γιατι δεν εχει vi-limiter....

----------


## mihalas2

> Ξέχνα το απλά.
> Μην ασχολείσαι άλλο με τα σκουπιδαριά της Sanyo που έχουν σταματήσει παγκοσμίως να ασχολούνται απο εταιρίες και ιδιώτες.
> Θες ενισχυτή να παίξεις sub? http://sound.westhost.com/project68.htm
> Αν δεν βρείς τα εξόδου (Q7-8-9-10-11-12) αντίκατέστησέ τα με τα 2SA1943-2SC5200 όπου θα τα αγοράσεις απο Φανό ή κάπου να ξέρεις πως θα πάρεις γνήσια.
> Στο Figure 1a - Double Output Stage θα βρείς Power (Continuous)8Ω
> 240W4Ω
> (470W)
> 
> 
> ...




φιλε Δημητρη
σεβαστη η σκεψη σου
αλλα δεν θελω κατι καινουριο.
υπαρχει κατι συναισθηματικο στην μεση,χωρια το οικονομικο.

εχω 8 τεμ καινουρια 
και αλλα τοσα κομενα οχι καμμενα ,πλακετες καμια 10-12
δεν μπορω να τα ξεχασω ,
δεν κανω πειραμα ,το εχω ζησει... και θελω να το ξαναζησω.

φιλικα μιχαλης

----------


## mihalas2

δημητρη εχω οτι τροφοδοσια θελησεις
απο 2χ12-2χ24-2χ32-2χ43 2χ48 2χ55 στα 10Α

οσο για την ταλαντωση συμφωνω απολυτα
 το χω αντιμετωπισει παλαιοτερα.

----------


## mihalas2

> αξιόπιστο αν το σεβαστεις γιατι δεν εχει vi-limiter....



φιλε πανο

μου αναψες λαμπακι   vi-limiter. 
μηπως να το κλειδωσω στα 3,5Α να μην πηγαινει παραπανω......

----------


## chip

δεν είπα οτι έχουν διαφορετικό αριθμό τρανζίστορ αλλά διαφορετικό αριθμό των τρανζίστορ που είναι bare chip. Δηλαδή το ένα έχει ένα απλό τρανζίστορ σαν αυτό που θα πάρεις από τα καταστήματα (το κινέζικο) ενώ το sanyo για την ίδια θέση θα έχει ένα transistor που δεν θα έχει περίβλημα αλλά θα είναι γυμνό απ ευθείς τοποθετημένο πάνω στο υπόστρωμα. 
Το υπόστρωμα από αλουμίνα τα κρατάει όλα στην ίδια θερμοκρασία και όταν αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά ενός τρανζίστορ εξόδου (που είναι bare chip και στο κινέζικο) από άνοδο θερμοκρασίας, τα άλλα τρανζίστορ του STK επίσης αλλάζουν συμπεριφορά και ανισταθμίζουν την μεταβολή λειτουργίας του εξόδου....  αν στο κινέζικο δεν είναι γυμνά τα τρανζίστορ που η sanyo τα έχει γυμνά αλλάζει και η συμπεριφορά του module όσο αυξάνει η θερμοκρασία (μιλάμε για λογικές θερμοκρασίες εντός των ορίων λειτουργίας). Τα γυμνά τρανζίστορ δεν τα έβαλε η sanyo για πιο φθηνά... ίσα ίσα που μάλλον πιο ακριβά της κόστισαν...

----------


## mihalas2

> δεν είπα οτι έχουν διαφορετικό αριθμό τρανζίστορ αλλά διαφορετικό αριθμό των τρανζίστορ που είναι bare chip. Δηλαδή το ένα έχει ένα απλό τρανζίστορ σαν αυτό που θα πάρεις από τα καταστήματα (το κινέζικο) ενώ το sanyo για την ίδια θέση θα έχει ένα transistor που δεν θα έχει περίβλημα αλλά θα είναι γυμνό απ ευθείς τοποθετημένο πάνω στο υπόστρωμα. 
> Το υπόστρωμα από αλουμίνα τα κρατάει όλα στην ίδια θερμοκρασία και όταν αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά ενός τρανζίστορ εξόδου (που είναι bare chip και στο κινέζικο) από άνοδο θερμοκρασίας, τα άλλα τρανζίστορ του STK επίσης αλλάζουν συμπεριφορά και ανισταθμίζουν την μεταβολή λειτουργίας του εξόδου....  αν στο κινέζικο δεν είναι γυμνά τα τρανζίστορ που η sanyo τα έχει γυμνά αλλάζει και η συμπεριφορά του module όσο αυξάνει η θερμοκρασία (μιλάμε για λογικές θερμοκρασίες εντός των ορίων λειτουργίας). Τα γυμνά τρανζίστορ δεν τα έβαλε η sanyo για πιο φθηνά... ίσα ίσα που μάλλον πιο ακριβά της κόστισαν...



μαλον λαθος καταλαβα  :Smile: 
και αυτο που λες ειναι λογικο αλλα δεν εχω να χασω τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο χρονο
μιας και τα περισοτερα τα εχω στο ραφι...
στην χειροτερη να μην πετυχει και να μου μεινει η γνωση :Wink: 
αλλα θα πρεπει να προσπαθησω

----------


## chip

η έρευνα είναι πάντα καλή! όμως αν έχεις στο ράφι άλλα που λειτουργούν ίσως θα ταν καλύτερα να τα δούλευες σε πιο χαμηλή ισχύ εξόδου....

----------


## mihalas2

θα μπορουσα να γειωνω την εισοδο γραμικα με καποιο κυκλωμα ,εξαρτημα (φωτοτρανσιστορ ) ας πουμε?
η ειπα μπαρουφα....

----------


## mihalas2

stk4050_tr.pngαυτο ?

----------


## picdev

Τη παρασκευή έκανα δοκιμή με έναν tda7498e βγάζει 160watt σε κάθε κανάλι , επίσης μπορεί να παίξει και mono btl.  Ελάχιστα εξαρτήματα και έχει και προστασίες.

----------


## mihalas2

μηπως 7294?

----------


## picdev

Λάθος εκανα 7498e. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ασχωλεισαι με τόσο παλιά τσιπακια. Το σχηματικό είναι πολύ απλό και υπάρχει και ένα άρθρο που πρωτεινει κάποιες βελτιώσεις σε κινεζική υλοποίηση 

Επίσης μπορείς να αγοράσει και τη πλακέτα της st να τον δοκιμασεις.

Χρειάζεται λίγο διάβασμα για τα φίλτρα στην έξοδο , class d filters κατά τα άλλα είναι πολύ απλό

----------


## mihalas2

βρε ακη το7498e.
ειναι 4 φορες κατω στην ισχυ :Huh:

----------


## picdev

160w σε κάθε κανάλι και αν παραλησεις τα btl και το κανείς mono φτάνει στα 220

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mihalas2

πριν καμια πενταετια ειχα κανει δωρο μια απο τις πλακετας μου στον xplod (μελος στο ηλεκτρονικα)
 την μονταρισε και ηταν ευχαριστημενος με το παραπανω
ετω μεταξυ ειχε στειλει ενα μαιλ στην texas για το 5630 4χ145-2χ300 btl-1x600 pbtl 
καποια στιγμη ηρθε και αυτο........
συγκρινε και τα δυο .
 το πορισμα?
τι να βγαλεις με 35 και 40v τροφοδοσια
 τα τελικα watss στα 2Ω.......  (ασε την παραμορφωση.) 
θελω να πω δηλαδη οτι (εχω μια αντικα και μου μιλας για καινουριο)
αν βρεθει κατι με μικροτερο συντελεστη δυσκολιας κατασκευης και αποδοσης στα 8Ω 
θα το κοιταξω στο μελον
 τωρα ομως εχω αυτα , και αυτα θελω να εξελιξω.

μιχαλης

----------


## Panοs

μιχαλη οσο για το limiter που λες στο post 14....
ειχα φτιαξει εναν class d και ειχα χρησημοποιησει τετοιου τυπου limiter στην εισοδο....
ειχα συνδεσει παραλληλα με το clip led ενα led υψηλής φωτεινότητας το οποιο μολις cliparιζε ο ενισχυτής φώτιζε ενα ldr το οποιο ηταν συνδεδεμενο παραλληλα με την εισοδο...
ετσι οσο αναβε το led τοσο κατέβαινε η αντισταση του ldr και βραχυκυκλωνε την εισοδο...
το led ηταν σε σειρα με ενα trimer για να υπαρχει δυνατοτητα ρυθμισης....
μπορεις λοιπον να βαλεις ενα πολυμετρο στη εξοδο του ενισχυτη και να το ρυθμισεις να κοβει στην ταση που θες....

----------


## mihalas2

> μιχαλη οσο για το limiter που λες στο post 14....
> ειχα φτιαξει εναν class d και ειχα χρησημοποιησει τετοιου τυπου limiter στην εισοδο....
> ειχα συνδεσει παραλληλα με το clip led ενα led υψηλής φωτεινότητας το οποιο μολις cliparιζε ο ενισχυτής φώτιζε ενα ldr το οποιο ηταν συνδεδεμενο παραλληλα με την εισοδο...
> ετσι οσο αναβε το led τοσο κατέβαινε η αντισταση του ldr και βραχυκυκλωνε την εισοδο...
> το led ηταν σε σειρα με ενα trimer για να υπαρχει δυνατοτητα ρυθμισης....
> μπορεις λοιπον να βαλεις ενα πολυμετρο στη εξοδο του ενισχυτη και να το ρυθμισεις να κοβει στην ταση που θες....



 
 ευχαριστω 
μιχαλης

----------


## Panοs

12511861_848042251987975_378655901_n.jpg
το σχεδιο ειναι αυτο...

----------

mihalas2 (28-03-16)

----------


## mihalas2

να εισαι καλα 
και αν κατευω στην κρεσταινα (στου παπου)
θα σου στειλω πμ να κερασω τσιπουρακια.

----------


## mihalas2

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63596

για τα καινουρια αυτο ισχυεi?Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63596

----------


## mihalas2

HACKING  STK4050V DIAKRITA1.jpg
STK4050V inside

το εσωτερικο με τα εξαρτηματα
για αυτον που το ζητησε

----------


## mihalas2

τα νεα εχουν ως εξης   hacing stk4050v = επιτυχια!

το μηχανακι γ@μ@ει με μεγαλα γραμματα  

σε καμια ωρα θα ανεβασω φωτο!!!!

μιχαλης

----------


## Dbnn

> τα νεα εχουν ως εξης   hacing stk4050v = επιτυχια!
> 
> το μηχανακι γ@μ@ει με μεγαλα γραμματα  
> 
> σε καμια ωρα θα ανεβασω φωτο!!!!
> 
> μιχαλης



Προσεξε μη του .....πεσει γιατι θα κανει ωραιο σηριαλ. "Ηχος και θεαμα"
Τι ακριβως εκανες;

----------


## mihalas2

εκανα την δοκιμη αυτη.

IMG_20160330_112604.jpgIMG_20160330_172827.jpg

απο τα καμμενα στκ που ειχα σκευτικα να τα σωσω διοτι συνηθως 
καιγονταν τα εξοδου .(τα κατεβασαν στα 2Ω)γενικοτερα στα 4Α σκαγανε.
Αρα αν το ανοιγα και τα αντικαταστουσα με αλλα εξωτερικα 
θα τα γλιτωνα, μιας και το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα δεν ειχε αλλη ζημια.
σημερα οι δοκιμες στα 2Ω δειξανε μεχρι και 6Α στην εξοδο στο + με θερμοκρασια 73 c (με ελειπη ψυξη και χωρις βετιλατερ)
χωρις να ειναι αισθητη καποια αλοιωση στον ηχοστο.       sub (διπλοπηνικο 300wrms 12inch ΜΤΧ).

σε δοκιμη που ενανα με δορυφορους παλι στα 2Ω 2χ200wrms  8 inch IMPACT 
ο ηχος ηταν τελειος ακομη και στα 4Α στο καλωδιο της εξοδου αλλα δεν πηγαιναν πιο πανω τα ηχεια πηδαγανε πολυ.

η τροφοδοσια ηταν σχετικα  χαμηλη   2χ53 στα 10Α και πυκνωτες 2χ8200μf

----------


## chip

προφανώς εννοείς 2sc5200 (έχεις γραψει πάνω στην εικόνα 2sa5200)

τα 2sc5200 είναι από αξιόπιστη πηγή ή "οτι να ναι"?


Τα STK ανοίγουν εύκολα?

----------


## mihalas2

> προφανώς εννοείς 2sc5200 (έχεις γραψει πάνω στην εικόνα 2sa5200)
> 
> τα 2sc5200 είναι από αξιόπιστη πηγή ή "οτι να ναι"?
> 
> 
> Τα STK ανοίγουν εύκολα?




προφανώς εννοείς 2sc5200 (έχεις γραψει πάνω στην εικόνα 2sa5200)
πολυ σωστα παρατηρησες θα το διορθωσω. 
πουτ@ν@  κεκτημενη.........ηλικια. :Smile: 

ειναι γνησια της toshiba

οσο για το ανοιγμα ειναι ευκολο αλλα θελει προσοχη 
στα οδηγητικα των εξοδου ειναι τριχα



stk4050v τελικο.jpg

διορθωθηκε 

ευχαριστω chip :Wink:

----------

chip (31-03-16)

----------


## Dbnn

Μιχάλη κάτι δεν μου αρέσει, πολλά καλώδια. Ίσως αν έφτιαχνες ενα πλακετάκι για τα 5200 και να χρειαζόσουν πολύ λίγο καλώδιο ίσως κάτι γινόταν.

τα watt και τα 2Ω δεν μου λένε κάτι.
Ο δικός μου ο φετάτος κατέβαινε στο 1Ω και έβγαζε τα κέρατά του. Αλλά ταλάντωνε άσχημα μετά τα 5kHz.
Γεννήτρια και παλμογράφο έχεις να το μετρήσεις?

----------


## mihalas2

στις δοκιμες παντοτε εφαρμοζω την δυσμενεστερη κατασταση (μηχανολογος γαρ)
1) μακρια καλωδια για να δω τυχων  ταλαντωση. δεν εδειξε κατι
2) να πεσει στα 2Ω οδηγωντας καποιο SUB αξιοπρεπως  :W00t:  4 cm excursion.

3)  να πετυχουμε 200 στα 8Ω που προφανως  εχουμε παραπανω.

τωρα μενει να μονταρω αλλο ενα καναλι μιας και πηγε καλα
και να κοπουν τα καλωδια που οπως ειπαμε επιτειδες ειναι μακρια,και αλλα καλουδια .....

μιχαλης

----------


## mihalas2

σημερα προσθεθηκαν αλλα 4 c5200 στο καναλι εκτοξευοντας τα watts 
η ποιοτητα εμεινε σταθερη και τα Α στην εξοδο εφτασαν τα 8Α με θερμοκρασια 65c χωρις βετιλατερ,και φτωχη ψυκτρα λαθος τοποθετημενη.
τα παντα στην δυσμενεστερη κατασταση.
τα καλωδια επιτηδες μακρια και χωρις καμια ταξη για να δω τυχων ταλαντωση.
ματαια ομως.
δεν υπαρχει ταλαντωση ,δεν υπαρχουν βομβοι η καποιο ψεγαδι στον ηχο, παιζει απιστευτα.
οχι οτι το ακουω μονος ειναι 5 ατομα που το παρακολουθουμε ρωτωντας ο ενας τον αλλον
μπας και ακουσουμε κατι....τιποτε ομως.
και που να μπουν ολα σε ταξη.....
θεορω οτι πετυχε σε ολα!!!

μετρησα περιπου στα 425 Wrms :W00t: !!!με max 65c !!!!

και η φωτο της δοκιμαστικης πλακετας δειχνει την κατασταση.


15.jpg

αργοτερα θα ανεβασω και το σχηματικο

----------


## chip

ο ήχος και η τροφοδοσία περνούν μέσα από τη βάση που είναι τοποθετημένο το STK? (αν ναι δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα?)
μήπως το επόμενο βήμα θα πρέπει να είναι η κατασκευή ενισχυτή χωρίς το STK αλλά με σχέδιο βασισμένο στο εσωτερικό του STK?

----------


## mihalas2

1) αυτο ειναι μια πολυ παλια επιθυμια ,σιγουρα θα χρειαστω βοηθεια!!!

2) δειχνει οτι τα οδηγει εξεραιτικα 
 για μενα προσωπικα δεν νομιζω να αξιζει να μπει καποιος στον κοπο
να το κανει με διακριτα αγοραζεις 2 κινεζικα και 100%θα δουλεψει
και εφ οσον τα κινεζικα που βαζω ειναι τελεια σαν οδηγα με κοτσος 15 ευρω!!!

----------


## picdev

πάει ο σάκης τον τέλειωσες  :Lol:

----------


## mihalas2

> πάει ο σάκης τον τέλειωσες




μπα! ο σακης δεν εχει πει κατι 
ισως να παρακολουθει απο αποσταση...

----------


## chip

σα να τον προκαλείς να σου πει φέρε το μηχάνημα για δοκιμή!

----------


## mihalas2

δεν ειπα κατι ωστε να προκαλεσω κανεναν
εαν ομως θελει να κανει τις μετρησεις του, πολυ ευχαριστως.
το να εχω και την αποψη καποιου
 επαγγελματια του κλαδου, καθε αλλο παρα δυσαρεστο ειναι.
εγω ειμαι σε αλλο κλαδο και ολο το σκηνικο γινεται  απο χομπυ
οσο για το σχηματικο μαλον αυριο.

----------


## mihalas2

> ο ήχος και η τροφοδοσία περνούν μέσα από τη βάση που είναι τοποθετημένο το STK? (αν ναι δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα?)
> μήπως το επόμενο βήμα θα πρέπει να είναι η κατασκευή ενισχυτή χωρίς το STK αλλά με σχέδιο βασισμένο στο εσωτερικό του STK?



ο ήχος και η τροφοδοσία περνούν μέσα από τη βάση που είναι τοποθετημένο το STK?
ναι!

(αν ναι δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα?)
κανενα
 εξ αλλου ειναι  μικρες οι αποστασεις

για αυτο το λογο παραθεσα τις φωτο 
για ποιον θελει να το κανει.
την δικη μου γνωμη την ειπα πιο πριν...

----------


## chip

νομίζω τα πιν στις βάσεις έχουν μέγιστο επιτρεπτό όριο το 1Α (σύμφωνα με τους κατασκευαστές τους)

αυτό που σου έγραψα πιο πάνω οτι προκαλείς τον Σάκη να σου πει να το πας για δοκιμή το έγραψα αστειευόμενος...

----------


## mihalas2

> νομίζω τα πιν στις βάσεις έχουν μέγιστο επιτρεπτό όριο το 1Α (σύμφωνα με τους κατασκευαστές τους)
> 
> αυτό που σου έγραψα πιο πάνω οτι προκαλείς τον Σάκη να σου πει να το πας για δοκιμή το έγραψα αστειευόμενος...



στις συγκεκριμενες βασεις περνανε 5Α
....το καταλαβα οτι ηταν αστειο ,απλα εκανα μια διευκρινηση καλου-κακου

και τωρα το τελικο του τι εχω κανει 

stk4050v τελικο 2.jpg

----------


## sakis

Εχε χαρη που με βρισκεις σε καλη διαθεση ....

Ενα  ζευγος τρανσιστορ με την προυποθεση οτι ειναι της προκοπης ειναι για 60W στα 8Ω 
Αν θες να κατεβεις στα 4 θελεις 2 ζευγη η vi limmiter  η ανεπαρκη τροφοδοσια  ( σημαινει παραμορφωση στις δυο τελευταιες περιπτωσεις ) 
Σε ταξη ΑΒ και βαθμο αποδοασης 50-55% ο κανονας ισχυει οποτε 3 ζευγαρια ειναι αρκετα για 180w rms 8Ω ΜΟΝΟ στα 4 θελεις τα διπλα η vi limiter η ανεπαρκη τροφοδοσια  ( σημαινει παραμορφωση στις δυο τελευταιες περιπτωσεις ) 
Ανοιξε κανα βιβλιο και δες ποια ειναι η ασφαλης περιοχη λειτουργιας των 1943 -5200 στην ταση , θερμοκρασια , και ρευμα που τα δουλευεις 
Αυτο που εχεις φιαξει ειναι απλα μια βομβα που περιμενει να σκασει 
Την πολωση πως την ρυθμιζεις ? ( αραγε ? ) 
τα οδηγα που βρισκονται  μεσα στο STK  νομιζεις οτι εχουν την ικανοτητα να οδηγησουν 6 τρανσιστορ στην εξοδο ? ουτε στο ονειρο σου 
Την ταλαντωση αληθεια πως την μετρας ? με το αυτι ? 
Την παραμορφωση ?? το ιδιο ?  ( ειδικοτερα στην δικια σου περιπτωση που το σταδιο εξοδου δουλευει σε ταξη Β σχεδον ) 
Το σταδιο εισοδου ??? ειναι ικανο να λειτουργησει εναν ενισχυτη σε αυτη την ισχυ ? 
Βλεπω μια ανεση στις τροφοδοσιες φτασαμε απο τα 40 στα 70-80 volt  Αληθεια σου ειπε κανεις οτι μονο τα εξοδου εχουν θεμα με την τροφοδοσια ?
Το σταδιο εισοδου εισαι σιγουρος οτι μπορει να δουλευει σε οτι ταση θελεις εσυ ? 
Ενισχυτης πανω απο 60w  χωρις οποιοδηποτε αντιμετρο ασφαλειας λιμιτερ στην εισοδο στην εξοδο καπου τελος παντων ειναι απλα μια βομβα που θα εκραγει 1000% και εγγυημενα .

Αυτα ειναι μονο η αρχη ...σε βαθος υπαρχουν καμμια 30αρια αλλοι λογοι που το κατασκευασμα σου θα βγαλει τον μαγικο μπλε καπνο πολυ πιο γρηγορα απο οτι φανταζεσαι 


Ο μαγκας ο Ελληνας  που θα βγαλει τα απιστευτα watt  ( που για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν καταλαβα πως ακριβως τα μετρας αλλα σαμπως εχει και καμμια σημασια ? ) χωρις να δωσει φραγκο ...

Το Νημα αυτο ειναι μαλλον ντροπη για τα νεα παιδια που διαβαζουν και οσο για σενα προσωπικα δυο πραγματακια ...
1) αν ανοιγες κανα βιβλιο να διαβασεις  και αρχιζες σιγα σιγα να ξεκινησεις μια δικη σου σχεδιαση με οσα λαθη και οσα προβληματα μπορει να κανει ενας αρχαριος θα ειχες την δικια μου βοηθεια  και σιγουρα και αλλων μελων ....Αυτο που πας να κανεις ομως ειναι απλα για γελια  και θα το πληρωσεις με καμμενα μεγαφωνα και καμμενα τρανσιστορ αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι κακο ΟΛΟΙ μας καπως ετσι ξεκινησαμε Η διαφορα ειναι οτι στην εποχη που ζουμε τετοια πραγματα ειναι απλα ανεπιτρεπτα ...
2) Επειδη αναφερες κατι για μπαρακια και δορυφορους στο διαστημα 12 " με subwoofer  απο αλλο πλανητη 18"  ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι οι αληθινοι επαγγελματιες που τους εδωσες τοσο χοντρο μεροκαμματο με αυτα που εφιαξες σιγουρα καπου σε καποια πολη θα σου εχουν στησει το λιγοτερο αγαλμα ...

Ειδικοτερα για τα νεα παιδια που μας διαβαζουν εδω μεσα  αυτο ειναι απλα ντροπη ...

Προσοχη τα σχολια μου δεν ειναι προσωπικα αλλωστε δεν σε ξερω δεν με ξερεις αλλα δυστυχως η προσεγγιση  και μεθοδολογια σου ειναι απλα θλιβερη ενω η εξαγωγη συμπερασματων για το αποτελεσμα ηταν το μονο διασκεδαστικο που διαβασα σε αυτα που εγραψες ....

Φιλικη συμβουλη προς τους συμφορουμιτες ΣΚΥΨΤΕ ...τουλαχιστον να περασει απο πανω ....

Μετα τιμης 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## sakis

και για να το κανω ακομα πιο πιπερατο ...Οποτε θες φερτο στο μαγαζι να δεις τι εχεις φιαξει και τι αποψη εχουν τα οργανα  για την κατασκευη σου 

Υποσχομαι να ειμαι πιο τρυφερος μαζι σου  και θα ζητησω και απο τους συνεργατες μου να μην γελανε κατα την διαρκεια της ....κηδειας 

Απαραιτητη προυποθεση να εισαι ασφαλισμενος καπου  ( εμεις ειμαστε ολοι ) και να κερασεις τα σουβλακια.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Για να κανουμε και λιγο χιουμορ ....

----------


## betacord85

καλησπερα στην παρεα...διαβασα λεξη-λεξη ολα τα ποστ και τα 46...δεν θα μπω καν στον κοπο να σχολιασω για την κατασκευη μετατροπη...μονο μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να πεις εδω δημοσια τον ονομα του διευθηντη της sanyo(ελλας)τιποτα αλλο...καλοα βραδυ

----------


## mihalas2

> καλησπερα στην παρεα...διαβασα λεξη-λεξη ολα τα ποστ και τα 46...δεν θα μπω καν στον κοπο να σχολιασω για την κατασκευη μετατροπη...μονο μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να πεις εδω δημοσια τον ονομα του διευθηντη της sanyo(ελλας)τιποτα αλλο...καλοα βραδυ



φιλε μπαμπη 
μου ακουγεσαι καπως ξυνος... χωρις να καταλαβαινω τον λογο
αλλα θα σου απαντησω


πρεπει να ηταν κοντα στο 1993 - 1995
και συναντηθηκαμε 2 φορες μια που τα ηπιαμε παρεα με τον Γιωργο Ξηρουχακη
και μια που μου εδωσε τα σχεδια σε φωτοτυπιες

αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει να λεγοταν Διονυσης  Γιαννικος

----------


## picdev

ο άνθρωπος μια μετατροπή έκανε στο σπίτι του και η δουλειά του είναι άλλη. 
Δηλαδή σαν να φτιάξει κάποιος ένα υδραυλικό σύστημα ερασιτεχνικά και να μπει ο μιχάλης και να αρχίσει να του τη λέει.
Απο εκεί και πέρα ολες οι εταιρείες, st , texas κτλ έχουν τσιπάκια CLASSD και φτιάχνεις ενισχυτες με πολλά watt για πλάκα το μονο που προσθέτεις ειναι τα φίλρα στην έξοδο. Εχουν και προστασίες έτοιμες. Ap note να θες να  διαβάσεις και ειναι  γεμάτο ολο το ιντερνετ.
Αν θα πουλήσεις φυσικά είναι θέμα γνωριμιών, εκεί νομίζω στραβώσατε επειδή έβαζε τους ενισχυτές στα μπαράκια.
Τώρα αν ήταν κανένα σοβαρό μαγαζί ναι οκ θα έβαζε high end μηχανήματα και θα έκανε και μελέτη ήχου απο ειδικούς κτλ αλλά αυτά ούτε σήμερα γίνονται πόσο το 90. Δεν έκανε και έγκλημα ενισχυτές έβαλε σε μπαράκια.

Επίσης το 90 οταν δεν υπήρχε το ιντερνετ, *δεν είχες πρόσβαση στα ap note των εταιρειών ,* οποτε έπρεπε να έχεις κάποια γνωριμία ή να είσαι επαγγελματίας και να πληρώνεις , για αυτό το ανέφερε ο μιχάλης απο που πήρε τα σχέδια εκείνη την εποχή.

Και φτάνουμε στο σήμερα που τέτοιες πλακέτες τις πουλάνε οι κινέζοι για 40 και 30ε

----------

CybEng (02-04-16)

----------


## betacord85

ξυνος?μπα καθολου...απλα ειχα μια απορια σχετικα με το ονομα...καλη συνεχεια στο project σου...

----------


## lepouras

> ξυνος?μπα καθολου...απλα ειχα μια απορια σχετικα με το ονομα...καλη συνεχεια στο project σου...



Μπάμπη. τη συμπέρανες τελικά? γιατί δημόσια είπε το όνομα που ζήτησες. δεν πρέπει δημόσια να μας πεις αν λέει μπαρούφες ή αν πράγματι έτσι τον λέγανε? έτσι για το δημόσια ρε παιδί μου. όχι τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## betacord85

πρεπει να βγαλω καποιο συμπερασμα αγαπητε γιαννη?απλα το ξαναλεω ειχα μια απορια...με καλυψαν περι του θεματος (stk) οι συναδελφοι τεχνικοι με τα προηγουμενα ποστ...καλο μεσημερι

----------


## lepouras

τότε προς τη το όνομα δημόσια(μπορούσες να το ζητήσεις και με ΠΜ) και με το ύφος << πες εδώ δημόσια>>. εφόσον δεν ήτανε για εξαγωγή συμπεράσματος?
γιατί όταν κάποιον τον βάζεις σε μία διαδικασία να πεί και ίσως να εκθέσει κάποιον δεν μπορείς να λες έτσι απλά τίποτα.
δεν ξέρω από ενισχυτές. δεν έχω μουσικό αυτή και δεν με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα από πολλές μεριές. αλλά αν έλεγε <<δεν λέω το όνομα>> θα είχε να ακούσει και άλλα που δεν είναι τεχνικής φύσεως? όταν βάζουμε τον άλλον σε κάποια όχι όμορφη διαδικασία με αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα τότε θα πρέπει να ήμαστε τουλάχιστον εντάξει και στην συνέχεια.
λοιπόν περιμένω. 
ποια η εξαγωγή συμπεράσματος από το 'όνομα που ζητήθηκε?

----------


## picdev

εντάξει γιάννη, ένα σχέδιο του έδωσε ο άνθρωπος , οχι ναρκωτικά, ούτε ναρκωτικά έδινε στα μπαρ, ενισχυτές έβαλε  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

Άκη δεν μας λες εδώ δημόσια τα ονόματα από  τους εργοδότες σου και από  τους υπαλλήλους που είχαν? δουλειά σου δώσανε όχι ναρκωτικά.

ξέρω πολύ καλά γιατί το ρωτάω Άκη.
τόσα χρόνια μέσα σε αυτό το φόρουμ έχω μάθει πως λειτουργούν οι ερωτήσεις.
όταν βλέπω το 
<<μονο μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να πεις *εδω δημοσια* τον ονομα του διευθηντη της sanyo(ελλας)*τιποτα αλλο*>>
μου  κάνει σαν ερώτηση << για να σε δω ρε μάγκα και στην έχω στημένη  στον τοίχο να σε πιάσω αδιάβαστο >> λες και αν ο  Μιχάλης το έμαθε  από κάποιον άσχετο φίλο του θα είχε καμιά διαφορά.
και επειδή ξέρω ποια θα ήταν η απάντηση στο << τη σχέση έχει να σου πω το όνομα>>
έτσι  και εγώ τώρα τρώγομε για την απάντηση << τελικά ποιο το  συμπέρασμα που ειπώθηκε το όνομα...>>  τελικά μας λέει παπάτζες ο  Μιχάλης?

----------


## mihalas2

Γεια σου Σακη 

  Το περιμενα ότι δεν θα ειχες θετικη αποψη ,διοτι δεν σε εχω ακουσει ποτε να πεις κατι θετικο σε κανεναν,αλλα που θα παει καποτε θα μαλακωσεις 
  Βαστα και καμια πισινη
  Χωρις να ακουσεις ,να δεις,να μετρησεις
  Και κυριως χωρις να με γνωριζεις, εβγαλες πορισμα 
  ποιος ειμαι, τι ειμαι,και αν ειμαι διαβασμενος η όχι.
  Αυτά δεν είναι σοβαρα πραγματα
  Μπαινεις κατ ευθειαν σε μια επιθεση χωρις να υπαρχει αντιπαλος.
  Τελος παντων λιγη θετικη σκεψη δεν βλαπτει.

  Παμε τωρα..!


  Ενα ζευγος τρανσιστορ με την προυποθεση οτι ειναι της προκοπης ειναι για 60W στα 8Ω 
Αν θες να κατεβεις στα 4 θελεις 2 ζευγη η vi limmiter η ανεπαρκη τροφοδοσια ( σημαινει παραμορφωση στις δυο τελευταιες περιπτωσεις ) 
Σε ταξη ΑΒ και βαθμο αποδοασης 50-55% ο κανονας ισχυει οποτε 3 ζευγαρια ειναι αρκετα για 180w rms 8Ω ΜΟΝΟ στα 4 θελεις τα διπλα η vi limiter η ανεπαρκη τροφοδοσια ( σημαινει παραμορφωση στις δυο τελευταιες περιπτωσεις )

Σωστα! Για αυτό το λογο είναι 4 ζευγαρια

  Ανοιξε κανα βιβλιο και δες ποια ειναι η ασφαλης περιοχη λειτουργιας των 1943 -5200 στην ταση , θερμοκρασια , και ρευμα που τα δουλευεις 
Αυτο που εχεις φιαξει ειναι απλα μια βομβα που περιμενει να σκασει 
Την πολωση πως την ρυθμιζεις ? ( αραγε ? )

Εδώ προσπαθωντας να κερδισεις τις εντυπωσεις..... εγινες πικροχολος και το χασες....!
  β¦..Και γιαυτο δεν το σχολιαζω και παω παρακατω.
  1943 δεν παιζουν πουθενα στο σχεδιο ,μονο 5200.

  τα οδηγα που βρισκονται μεσα στο STK νομιζεις οτι εχουν την ικανοτητα να οδηγησουν 6 τρανσιστορ στην εξοδο ? ουτε στο ονειρο σου

κανεις λαθος!
  μια χαρα τα οδηγουν.

  Την ταλαντωση αληθεια πως την μετρας ? με το αυτι ? 
Την παραμορφωση ?? το ιδιο ? ( ειδικοτερα στην δικια σου περιπτωση που το σταδιο εξοδου δουλευει σε ταξη Β σχεδον )

Στη ταλαντωση το πρωτο που θα συμβει είναι ένα φσσστβ¦β¦ και να καψει κορνες
  Μεχρι και τα 137db/m δεν εχει συμβει τιποτε.
  Την παραμορφωση την ακους όταν βγαινεις σε αρμονικες.......
  Η ταξη Β  βγαζει φουλ σημα cross over  μονο οι κουφοι δεν το ακουνε.

  Το σταδιο εισοδου ??? ειναι ικανο να λειτουργησει εναν ενισχυτη σε αυτη την ισχυ 

Ναι είναι

  Βλεπω μια ανεση στις τροφοδοσιες φτασαμε απο τα 40 στα 70-80 volt Αληθεια σου ειπε κανεις οτι μονο τα εξοδου εχουν θεμα με την τροφοδοσια ?
Το σταδιο εισοδου εισαι σιγουρος οτι μπορει να δουλευει σε οτι ταση θελεις εσυ ?

Εχουν δουλεψει τα γνησια μεχρι και τα +- 83V χωρις προβληματα στα 8Ω.

  Ενισχυτης πανω απο 60w χωρις οποιοδηποτε αντιμετρο ασφαλειας λιμιτερ στην εισοδο στην εξοδο καπου τελος παντων ειναι απλα μια βομβα που θα εκραγει 1000% και εγγυημενα .

Αποψη σου 
     Η δικη μου είναι
  1)    αναλογως του φορτιου 
  2)    υπο προυποθεσεις.

  Το Νημα αυτο ειναι μαλλον ντροπη για τα νεα παιδια που διαβαζουν και οσο για σενα προσωπικα δυο πραγματακια ...
1) αν ανοιγες κανα βιβλιο να διαβασεις και αρχιζες σιγα σιγα να ξεκινησεις μια δικη σου σχεδιαση με οσα λαθη και οσα προβληματα μπορει να κανει ενας αρχαριος θα ειχες την δικια μου βοηθεια και σιγουρα και αλλων μελων ....Αυτο που πας να κανεις ομως ειναι απλα για γελια και θα το πληρωσεις με καμμενα μεγαφωνα και καμμενα τρανσιστορ αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι κακο ΟΛΟΙ μας καπως ετσι ξεκινησαμε Η διαφορα ειναι οτι στην εποχη που ζουμε τετοια πραγματα ειναι απλα ανεπιτρεπτα ...
2) Επειδη αναφερες κατι για μπαρακια και δορυφορους στο διαστημα 12 " με subwoofer απο αλλο πλανητη 18" ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι οι αληθινοι επαγγελματιες που τους εδωσες τοσο χοντρο μεροκαμματο με αυτα που εφιαξες σιγουρα καπου σε καποια πολη θα σου εχουν στησει το λιγοτερο αγαλμα ...

Ειδικοτερα για τα νεα παιδια που μας διαβαζουν εδω μεσα αυτο ειναι απλα ντροπη 

Εεεεεειιιι ........Το ξαναχασες δις ......,
προφανως θεωρεις οτι απο τυχη συνδεθηκαν ολα

  Προσοχη τα σχολια μου δεν ειναι προσωπικα αλλωστε δεν σε ξερω δεν με ξερεις αλλα δυστυχως η προσεγγιση και μεθοδολογια σου ειναι απλα θλιβερη ενω η εξαγωγη συμπερασματων για το αποτελεσμα ηταν το μονο διασκεδαστικο που διαβασα σε αυτα που εγραψες ....

Φιλικη συμβουλη προς τους συμφορουμιτες ΣΚΥΨΤΕ ...τουλαχιστον να περασει απο πανω ....

Αντε παλι τα ιδια....

  και για να το κανω ακομα πιο πιπερατο ...Οποτε θες φερτο στο μαγαζι να δεις τι εχεις φιαξει και τι αποψη εχουν τα οργανα για την κατασκευη σου 

Υποσχομαι να ειμαι πιο τρυφερος μαζι σου και θα ζητησω και απο τους συνεργατες μου να μην γελανε κατα την διαρκεια της ....κηδειας

εδώ το σωσες!!!! 
Θα στον φερω, δεν εχω προβλημα ,και αυριο είναι η ιδανικη ημερα που δεν δουλευουμε. 

  Για να κανουμε και λιγο χιουμορ ....

Που το ειδες βρε σακη το χιουμορ

----------


## mihalas2

η εξελιξη συνεχιζεται....


stk4050v τελικο 2.jpg

πιο αργα θα εχει και φωτο!

----------


## mihalas2

> ξυνος?μπα καθολου...απλα ειχα μια απορια σχετικα με το ονομα...καλη συνεχεια στο project σου...



με αυτο το υφος εσυ λυνεις τις αποριες σου? 

κριμα.

----------


## sakis

@λεπουρας ...( τι κανεις φιλε ? ) 

να σου απαντησω εγω  γιατι ο Μπαμπης ειναι λιγο φορτωμενος  απο δουλεια αυτες τις μερες αλλα και απο την αλλη ενω εκεινος μασσαει εγω οχι ...Στην Sanyo  Ελλας οι πιθανοτητες ενας τεχικος διευθυντης να εχει γνωσεις στο πως ειναι κατασκευασμενο  ενα STK  ειναι απλα μηδενικες ...Πολυ πιο ειδικα στα σερβις αντιπροσωπειας πολυ σπανια αναπτυσεται τεχνολογια γιατι συνηθως οι τεχνικοι που δουλευουν κανουν βλαβες τυφλοσουρτη αλλα και για οποιοδηποτε προβλημα εχουν ειναι πισω τους η μαμα εταιρια για υποστιριξη ( πραγμα που φυσικα συμβαινει μεχρι και σημερα ) Αντιστοιχα ακομα και τοτε εως και σημερα  αυτο που λεμε τεχνικος διευθυντης σε μια εταιρια ειναι συνηθως δοιηκητικος και θεωρητικος  και σπανια εως καθολου ειναι ανθρωπος της δικιας μας καστας δλδ ανθρωπος του κατσαβιδιου και του παγκου . 

Πιο ειδικα ακομα η Sanyo  που παρηγαγε Χ συσκευες  και X προιοντα στα τελειωματα εκεινη την εποχη   δεν ειχε απολυτως καμμια σχεση σαν εταιρια με την εταιρια Sanyo semiconductors που εβγαζε τους ημιαγωγους εκεινη την εποχη. Η μαμα εταιρια σωστα ειναι η ιδια αλλα η μια εταιρια με την αλλη  δεν εχουν καμμια σχεση Η μια ειναι εμπορικη εταιρια και σαφως δεν δινει την τεχνολογια της οπου κι'οπου και η αλλη ειναι σχεδιαστικη παραγωγικη εταιρια  και λειτουργει αναλογα 

 Αρα η ιστορια του φιλου μας καπου δεν κολλαει 
Παραλληλα αυτο τωρα με τα μπαρακια που επαιζαν με 12' δορυφορους 18" sub και ενισχυτες STK  ειναι που δεν κολλαει με την καμμια  και μια και σε λιγο καιρο ειμαι 50 θυμαμαι παρα πολυ καλα με τι ενισχυτες και τι μηχανηματα επαιζαν τα μπαρακια το 90τυπου 
Παραλληλα προκαλω τον φιλο μας να μα ς δωσει λιγακι περισσοτερα στοιχεια οπως το ονομα του μαγαζιου και θα την ξεσκαλισουμε την ιστορια αργα η γρηγορα ....

----------


## picdev

Σακη νομίζω ότι κάνει πολύ πολύπλοκο ενώ δεν είναι .
Του έδωσε απλά ένα ap note από αυτά που υπάρχουν κατά εκ στο ίντερνετ με σχέδιο ενισχυτή από την st , που εκείνη την εποχή δεν μπορούσε να τα έχει ένας κοινός θνητός . αυτό είναι όλο .
Τη δεύτερα μόλις πάω στη δουλειά θα σου βγάλω φωτογραφία με το eval board της st με έναν ενισχυτή class d . δίνει και τα σχέδια στο ap note και το layout.
Έτυχε αυτός ο άνθρωπος να του τα δώσει και να τον ενημερώσει .

Σήμερα είμαι γραμμένος στο fb της st της texas και βλέπω ενημερώσεις για το τι βγάζει ο καθένας τότε δεν υπήρχε αυτό 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sakis

Μιχαλη  για τα υπολοιπα που εχεις γραψει θεματα που αφορουν την ταση τροφοδοσιας την πολωση την ταλαντωση και την ασφαλεια τα περισσοτερα ειναι η αποψη σου και ειναι βασισμενη μονο σε αυτο ....

Η δικη μου αποψη ειναι βασισμενη στο οτι εχω μελετησει απεξω και ανακατωτα καθε σχεδιο που υπηρξε ποτε σε ταξη ΑΒ  Εχω εφαρμοσει την μελετη μου στην πραξη μια και σημερα κανουμε ελευθερο σερβις οχι αντιπροσωπειας  και επισκευαζουμε πλεον 1500 συσκευες ηχου τον χρονο  αλλα και με την επιβεβαιβεωση των οργανων που διαθετω  τα οποια σημερα ξεπερνανε λιγο πανω απο 30,000 ευρω 

βεβαια στην δικια σου περιπτωση ενα απλο πολυμετρο , ενας παλμογραφος ουτε 10ΜΗΖ, μια γεννητρια αγνωστης παραμορφωσης   και ενα τεχνητο φορτιο θα αποκαλυψει πολυ ευκολα ολα αυτα τα ανυποστατα που γραφεις ...

προφανως εχεις το δικαιωμα της αποψης σου  αλλα σε παρακαλω μην προσπαθεις να με πεισεις κιολας ....

Θα μπορουσα ευκολα με ηρεμια να σου αναλυσω με λεπτομεριες  και κομματι κομματι που ακριβως και γιατι κανεις λαθος  θα εβγαινε ενα κειμενο τυπου 5 σελιδες  το οποιο θα το εκανα οχι μονο μετα χαρας αλλα και με αναφορα σε βιβλιογραφια μεχρι που θα σου εκανα και τα Μαθηματικα να τα βρεις ετοιμα ...Κρινωντας ομως απο το τελευταιο σου ποστ καταλαβα οτι δεν εχει σημασια τι γραφω εγω  για ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ !!

Συνεχισε λοιπον την καλη δουλεια  και οταν τελειωσεις να σου βρουμε και εναν χρηματοδοτη να το βαλεις σε παραγωγη .....

Αυτα απο μενα ....

----------


## lepouras

οκ Σάκη (καλά είμαι βρε. ) δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα από όσα είπες. το θέμα ικανοτήτων ενός τεχνικού διευθυντή μου φαίνεται λογικότατο. 
άρα τον πως τον λένε και αν τον λένε δεν θα είχε καμία διαφορά με αυτό που είπες. 
επομένως η ζήτηση δημοσίως το όνομα ενός ανθρώπου εφόσον ξέρουμε (ή έστω έτσι ειπώθηκε) τη θέση που εργαζότανε δεν θα άλλαζε τις ικανότητες του πάνω σε αυτό που είπες. 
οπότε γιατί δεν απάντησε ο Μπάμπης αυτό που είπες αλλά ζήτησε όνομα?
άρα ήταν άκυρη ερώτηση.
τώρα τα υπόλοιπα σε ποιο και τη μαγαζί δούλεψε ότι δούλεψε και πως δούλεψε δεν είναι κάτι που με ενδιαφέρει. μιας και δεν ήμουνα ποτέ φίλος τον μπαροξενυχτιών.

----------


## radiofonias

Περιμένω να μετρήσει τον ενισχυτη ο Σάκης. Χωρίς διάθεση κριτικής θα ηταν πολύ ωραίο να μάθουμε πως παίζει ο ενισχυτής στον πάγκο.
Ειχα φτιάξει εναν ενισχυτή με το STK 4048 to 1992 σχέδιο απο το ελεκτορ με soft start και προστασία επίσης απο το ελεκτορ. Ακόμη παίζει αξιοπρεπώς σε πανηγυρια και πάρτυ παρέα με  beringer. Σαφώς η ποιότητα δεν είναι κορυφαία αλλά εκείνη την εποχή τόσα ξεραμε τοσα κάναμε και αφού ακόμα παίζουν γιατί οχι.

----------


## 744

Πραγματικά περιμένω με μεγάλη περιέργεια τις μετρήσεις από τον μοντιφιασμένο ενισχυτή.

----------


## chip

Δεν θέλω να κάνω τον δικηγόρο κανενός και δεν συμφωνώ με τη λογική να ζητάει κάποιος ονόματα κι ούτε έχει και καμία σημασία... κάπου βρηκε το datasheet αλλά μάλλον του Μπάμπη του φάνηκε παράξενο ποιος είναι τεχνικός διευθυντής σε εταιρεία που πουλαει συσκευές και έχει τα datasheet από γιαπωνέζικα ολοκληρωμένα (εκείνη την εποχή μπορούσες ακόμα και στον Παπασωτηρίου να βρεις τα databook με τα datasheet από Αμερικάνικες και από Ευρωπαϊκες εταιρίες National Sem, Texas Instr, Motorola, SGS ATES, Telefunken κλπ αλλά όχι databook από Ιαπωνες κατασκευαστές - ισως  εξαίρεση να ηταν η Toshiba).
Εν μέρη δικαιώνεται στον τρόπο σκέψης του ο Μπάμπης γιατί το όνομα που αναφέρθηκε ανήκε σε σημαντικό αντιπρόσωπο ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων (στους μεγαλύτερους) εκείνης της εποχής που αν και δεν θυμάμαι να είχε την αποκλειστική αντιπροσωπεία της SANYO (όπως σαφως είχε της SGS-THOMSON), εισήγαγε τα εξαρτήματα της SANYO (δεν ξέρω αν ηταν απ ευθείας ή από κάποιο αποκλειστικό αντιπρόσωπο κάποιας άλλης χώρας) οπότε είναι προφανές πως είχε τα databook της SANYO....

Η "επίθεση" του Σάκη ήταν λίγο πολύ αναμενόμενη όχι γιατί έχει κάτι με τον Μιχάλη αλλά γιατί έχει φανεί (αυτό καταλαβαίνω) οτι βγάζει σπιράκια μόλις ακούει για STK πόσο μάλλον όταν θα άκουγε για μετατροπή ενός STK.....

Από την άλλη ο Μιχάλης καταλαβαίνω έκανε έναν ενισχυτή για να πειραματιστεί και όχι για να τον βάλει σε μαγαζιά... ούτε είπε οτι έχει ένα hiend σύστημα... απλά οτι τα πειράματα δείχνουν να αποδίδει καλά (το καλά είναι σχετικό και θα το θεωρούσα σαν σύγκριση με κάτι ανάλογο του STK)

----------

picdev (02-04-16)

----------


## mihalas2

καλησπερα Σακη

να διευκρινησω οτι δεν ειπα πουθενα οτι ηταν τεχνικος διευθυντης οπως τον βαφτισατε.μου τον συστησαν ως γενικο διευθυντη.τωρα αν ηταν κατι αλλο, (οπως διευθυντης πωλησεων)
δεν το ξερω και δεν με ενδιεφερε να τον τσεκαρω.
σημασια εχει οτι μου υποσχεθηκε μου δωσει τα σχεδια.
 οπως και εκανε....

 εγραψες ..........Αρα η ιστορια του φιλου μας καπου δεν κολλαει, .............(και ενα ολοκληρο εργο). 
κολλαει δεν κολλαει ,αυτο ειναι. 
εχεις καθε δικαιωμα να φανταζεσαι σεναρια....μπλα   μπλα ...χρηματοδοτες  παραγωγες....,σου κλεβουν την δουλεια
...,ομως απλα τα φανταζεσαι! 

 λες οτι βαδιζεις για τα 50 και (να τα εκατοστησεις!) 
και εγω βαδιζω τα 52 και τι παει να πει αυτο? οτι εσυ εχεις εμπειριες ,και εχεις διαβασει ,ενω εγω οχι?
οτι ολα τα εβαλα κατα τυχη?

δεν εγραψα οτι το μηχανημα δεν δουλευει,και ζητω βοηθεια για να δουλεψει ,για να πεις αυτα που λες.
εγραψα οτι το μηχανημα γ@μ@ει για τα γουστα μας,(ποιοτητα και γκαζια)και αυτο που ακουμε ειναι περαν του ζητουμενου.
αντι να αναρωτηθεις πως, και γιατι συμβαινει να δουλευει,απο την πρωτη στιγμη
αναπτυσοντας συζητηση εποικοδομητικη για ολους οσους ενδιαφερωνται (με τις οποιες διαφωνιες - συμφωνιες  )
θα καταληγαμε καπου, το οποιο μονο γνωση σε ολους, και εμπειριες θα εδεινε,
ξεκινας και λες για φωτιες , καπνους ,κινδυνολογιες κλπ.
ενοεις οτι καμια δεκαρια ατομα που το ακουμε ειμαστε κουφοι,η τυφλοι και δεν βλεπουμε τους καπνους .
και με ρωτας ειρωνικα με τι μετρησα τα watt.
και πως υπολογισα την πολωση....
μαθηματικοι τυποι....... τους οποιους γνωριζεις.
τελος παντων 
αν θες να εποικινωνησουμε για να το μετρησεις (εχω και εγω περιεργεια) στειλε μου πμ και ειμαι μεσα.!

φιλικα Μιχαλης Γιαμαιος

----------

picdev (03-04-16)

----------


## mihalas2

> Δεν θέλω να κάνω τον δικηγόρο κανενός και δεν συμφωνώ με τη λογική να ζητάει κάποιος ονόματα κι ούτε έχει και καμία σημασία... κάπου βρηκε το datasheet αλλά μάλλον του Μπάμπη του φάνηκε παράξενο ποιος είναι τεχνικός διευθυντής σε εταιρεία που πουλαει συσκευές και έχει τα datasheet από γιαπωνέζικα ολοκληρωμένα (εκείνη την εποχή μπορούσες ακόμα και στον Παπασωτηρίου να βρεις τα databook με τα datasheet από Αμερικάνικες και από Ευρωπαϊκες εταιρίες National Sem, Texas Instr, Motorola, SGS ATES, Telefunken κλπ αλλά όχι databook από Ιαπωνες κατασκευαστές - ισως  εξαίρεση να ηταν η Toshiba).
> Εν μέρη δικαιώνεται στον τρόπο σκέψης του ο Μπάμπης γιατί το όνομα που αναφέρθηκε ανήκε σε σημαντικό αντιπρόσωπο ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων (στους μεγαλύτερους) εκείνης της εποχής που αν και δεν θυμάμαι να είχε την αποκλειστική αντιπροσωπεία της SANYO (όπως σαφως είχε της SGS-THOMSON), εισήγαγε τα εξαρτήματα της SANYO (δεν ξέρω αν ηταν απ ευθείας ή από κάποιο αποκλειστικό αντιπρόσωπο κάποιας άλλης χώρας) οπότε είναι προφανές πως είχε τα databook της SANYO....
> 
> Η "επίθεση" του Σάκη ήταν λίγο πολύ αναμενόμενη όχι γιατί έχει κάτι με τον Μιχάλη αλλά γιατί έχει φανεί (αυτό καταλαβαίνω) οτι βγάζει σπιράκια μόλις ακούει για STK πόσο μάλλον όταν θα άκουγε για μετατροπή ενός STK.....
> 
> Από την άλλη ο Μιχάλης καταλαβαίνω έκανε έναν ενισχυτή για να πειραματιστεί και όχι για να τον βάλει σε μαγαζιά... ούτε είπε οτι έχει ένα hiend σύστημα... απλά οτι τα πειράματα δείχνουν να αποδίδει καλά (το καλά είναι σχετικό και θα το θεωρούσα σαν σύγκριση με κάτι ανάλογο του STK)




ετσι ακριβως! :Wink:

----------


## chip

ιδιοκτήτης μεγάλης εισαγωγικής εταιρίας από ηλεκτρονικά εξατήματα ήταν.... 
το site της εταιρίας έχει σταματήσει να υπάρχει εδώ και λίγα χρόνια... και έχω την απορία αν ξέρει κάποιος για το αν έχει πάρει κάποια άλλη εταιρεία το απίστευτο στοκ εξαρτημάτων που είχε...)

----------


## mihalas2

η φωτο που υποσχεθηκα


IMG_20160402_130723.jpg

το μεχρι τωρα σχεδιο


stk4050v τελικο 2.jpg
αυριο  παλι!

----------


## mihalas2

> ιδιοκτήτης μεγάλης εισαγωγικής εταιρίας από ηλεκτρονικά εξατήματα ήταν.... 
> το site της εταιρίας έχει σταματήσει να υπάρχει εδώ και λίγα χρόνια... και έχω την απορία αν ξέρει κάποιος για το αν έχει πάρει κάποια άλλη εταιρεία το απίστευτο στοκ εξαρτημάτων που είχε...)



εγω δεν ξερω κατι,
σημερα το πρωι εμαθα οτι εχει πεθανει καιρο πριν....

----------


## genesis

Οι τεχνικοί διευθυντές "μετατράπηκαν" σε λογιστές κυρίως από το '95 - 2000 και μετά όταν το refurbishing και η αντικατάσταση πλακετών ή και συσκευής έγιναν βασικά εργαλεία των επίσημων service μεγάλων εταιρειών.
Μέχρι τότε και για όσο η επισκευή σε επίπεδο εξαρτήματος ήταν μονόδρομος (και οι συσκευές ακριβές), οι τεχνικοί διευθυντές ήταν συνήθως άνθρωποι του χώρου, με καλό επίπεδο γνώσεων στα ηλεκτρονικά, με ικανότητα να παρακολουθούν τις εξελίξεις και να αξιολογούν σωστά τους συνεργάτες τους. Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να "σταθούν" διαφορετικά εκτός αν είχαν "χοντρό δόντι".

Μιχάλη, ενδιαφέρον το εγχείρημα και καλή συνέχεια στα πειράματά σου. Αν μπορείς γράφε εδώ τα αποτελέσματα μαζί με καμιά φωτογραφία για να διαβάζουμε και εμείς και να συμμετέχουμε νοερά στην προσπάθειά σου, μαθαίνοντας και εμείς μαζί σου. Γιατί, για αρκετούς από εμάς, ο πηγαιμός είναι το ζητούμενο και όχι η Ιθάκη.

----------


## mihalas2

> Οι τεχνικοί διευθυντές "μετατράπηκαν" σε λογιστές κυρίως από το '95 - 2000 και μετά όταν το refurbishing και η αντικατάσταση πλακετών ή και συσκευής έγιναν βασικά εργαλεία των επίσημων service μεγάλων εταιρειών.
> Μέχρι τότε και για όσο η επισκευή σε επίπεδο εξαρτήματος ήταν μονόδρομος (και οι συσκευές ακριβές), οι τεχνικοί διευθυντές ήταν συνήθως άνθρωποι του χώρου, με καλό επίπεδο γνώσεων στα ηλεκτρονικά, με ικανότητα να παρακολουθούν τις εξελίξεις και να αξιολογούν σωστά τους συνεργάτες τους. Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να "σταθούν" διαφορετικά εκτός αν είχαν "χοντρό δόντι".
> 
> Μιχάλη, ενδιαφέρον το εγχείρημα και καλή συνέχεια στα πειράματά σου. Αν μπορείς γράφε εδώ τα αποτελέσματα μαζί με καμιά φωτογραφία για να διαβάζουμε και εμείς και να συμμετέχουμε νοερά στην προσπάθειά σου, μαθαίνοντας και εμείς μαζί σου. Γιατί, για αρκετούς από εμάς, ο πηγαιμός είναι το ζητούμενο και όχι η Ιθάκη.






ο πηγαιμός είναι το ζητούμενο και όχι η Ιθάκη :Thumbup: 
καλημερα κωστα!

σημερα θα βαλουμε μια καλυτερη ψυκτρα 
και πυκνωτες και.....θα συνεχισουμε την τυρανια.

----------


## sakis

Οπως ειπα και πριν δεν σε ενδιαφερει να ακουσεις ... Οποτε δεν εχει κανενα νοημα ...Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## mihalas2

> Οπως ειπα και πριν δεν σε ενδιαφερει να ακουσεις ... Οποτε δεν εχει κανενα νοημα ...Καλη συνεχεια




ειπα απο την αρχη οτι με ενδιαφερει η γνωμη σου
μου λες οτι δεν ακουω... τι ακριβως?    προτεινες κατι και το απεριψα ?
απλα με πηρες με τις πετρες απ την αρχη. ( και ευτυχως που ειχες  τα κεφια σου :Lol: )
που να σε πετυχαινα σε ασκημη μερα?

και βεβαια θα ηθελα να το αναλυσεις, αλλα οχι με αυτο τον τονο,διοτι ετσι δεν γινεται συζητηση.

μιχαλης

----------


## Dbnn

> ειπα απο την αρχη οτι με ενδιαφερει η γνωμη σου
> μου λες οτι δεν ακουω... τι ακριβως?    προτεινες κατι και το απεριψα ?
> απλα με πηρες με τις πετρες απ την αρχη. ( και ευτυχως που ειχες  τα κεφια σου)
> που να σε πετυχαινα σε ασκημη μερα?
> 
> και βεβαια θα ηθελα να το αναλυσεις, αλλα οχι με αυτο τον τονο,διοτι ετσι δεν γινεται συζητηση.
> 
> μιχαλης



Μα δεν εχει σχεση να αναλυθει κατι... 
Δεν χρειαζεται να αναλυθει. 
Ειναι κατι το οποιο ειναι καταδικασμενο να σκασει και να παρει μαζι του και τα ηχεια που θα οδηγει. 
Για μετρησεις ουτε λογος. 
Μονο οτι παιζει. Θα παιζει ....αλλα???

----------


## mihalas2

> Μιχαλη  για τα υπολοιπα που εχεις γραψει θεματα που αφορουν την ταση τροφοδοσιας την πολωση την ταλαντωση και την ασφαλεια τα περισσοτερα ειναι η αποψη σου και ειναι βασισμενη μονο σε αυτο ....
> 
> Η δικη μου αποψη ειναι βασισμενη στο οτι εχω μελετησει απεξω και ανακατωτα καθε σχεδιο που υπηρξε ποτε σε ταξη ΑΒ  Εχω εφαρμοσει την μελετη μου στην πραξη μια και σημερα κανουμε ελευθερο σερβις οχι αντιπροσωπειας  και επισκευαζουμε πλεον 1500 συσκευες ηχου τον χρονο  αλλα και με την επιβεβαιβεωση των οργανων που διαθετω  τα οποια σημερα ξεπερνανε λιγο πανω απο 30,000 ευρω 
> 
> βεβαια στην δικια σου περιπτωση ενα απλο πολυμετρο , ενας παλμογραφος ουτε 10ΜΗΖ, μια γεννητρια αγνωστης παραμορφωσης   και ενα τεχνητο φορτιο θα αποκαλυψει πολυ ευκολα ολα αυτα τα ανυποστατα που γραφεις ...
> 
> προφανως εχεις το δικαιωμα της αποψης σου  αλλα σε παρακαλω μην προσπαθεις να με πεισεις κιολας ....
> 
> Θα μπορουσα ευκολα με ηρεμια να σου αναλυσω με λεπτομεριες  και κομματι κομματι που ακριβως και γιατι κανεις λαθος  θα εβγαινε ενα κειμενο τυπου 5 σελιδες  το οποιο θα το εκανα οχι μονο μετα χαρας αλλα και με αναφορα σε βιβλιογραφια μεχρι που θα σου εκανα και τα Μαθηματικα να τα βρεις ετοιμα ...Κρινωντας ομως απο το τελευταιο σου ποστ καταλαβα οτι δεν εχει σημασια τι γραφω εγω  για ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ !!
> ...




δημητρη δεν σε καταλαβαινω.........

----------


## sakis

πιασου απο ενα θεμα μονο ...
σου γραφω οτι δεν γινεται μηχανημα πανω απο 60  πραγματικα βαττ που να μην εχει αντιμετρα προστασιας ( λιμιτερ ,VI limiter , πυκνωτες Rf ,πυκνωτες miller ,φυλαγμενες τροφοδοσιες κλπ κλπ ) και μου λες : Αποψη σου ...

Δεν ειναι αποψη μου Μιχαλη ειναι η πεπατημενη ...και αυτο αφορα τα HIFI μηχανηματα  στα "επαγγελματικα " αυτο ισχυει και πρεπει να ισχυει στο τουλαχιστον Χ10....

Αυτο ειναι ενα μικρουλι κομματι το οποιο δεν εχεις προβλεψει ...μενουν αλλα 29 ...

----------


## sakis

Παιζεις με τις τροφοδοσιες  κατα την αποψη σου 

Ενα κυκλωμα σαν αυτο που εχεις ειναι σχεδιασμενο ΠΧ για 50+50 βολτ που αντιστοιχει σε ενα ρευμα στο πρωτο σταδιο τον διαφορικο ενισχυτη τυπου 5ma  Το ρευμα αυτο ειναι υπολογισμενο ωστε το πρωτο σταδιο να λειτουργει με τον τροπο που τσπ εχει ορισει ο κατασκευαστης  Ανεβαζωντας την τροφοδοσια  πανω απο καποια ορια αυξανεται αυτοματα το ρευμα που περναει μεσα απο αυτο το πρωτο σταδιο ( διαφορικος ενισχυτης ) 

Μια αυξηση απο τα 5 στα 9 ma αυξανει φυσικα τον κινδυνο , το ρευμα , τον θορυβο ,τις θερμοκρασιες  αλλα και την ενισχυση των τρανσιστορ Πραγμα που σημαινει οτι ολα τα χαρακτηριστικα που εχει αυτο το σταδιο εχουν αλλαξει  και οχι απαραιτητα προς το καλυτερο ....

Αυτα ισχυουν για τα πρωτα δυο τρανσιστορ μονο που υπαρχουν στην εισοδο τα υπολοιπα 3 σταδια του STK θα υποφερουν αντιστοιχα απο διαφορα αλλα προβληματα  τα οποια τσπ πρεπει να υπολογιστουν με γνωση και συνεση  πριν αποφασιστει μια σχεδιαση σαν την δικια σου


Αλλα 28

----------


## sakis

Αυτο που ειπες για τα οδηγα οτι αντεχουν το ρευμα και γενικοτερα τις συνθηκες να λειτουργουν με ασφαλεια  πως μπορεις να το ξερεις ? Απο την στιγμη που δεν ξερεις καν  ποια ειναι τα τρανσιστορ που βρισκονται εκει μεσα και ποιες ειναι οι πραγματικες τους προδιαγραφες ωστε με χαρτι και μολουβι να μπορεσεις να υπολογισεις ποιες ειναι οι πραγματικες συνθηκες  λειτουργιας και τσπ τα περιθωρια ασφαλειας ....

Αλλα 27

----------


## sakis

Η πολωση που εχει επιλεξει ο κατασκευαστης να λειτουργει μεσα στο stk  δεν ειναι απαραιτητο  να ειναι σωστη ( μπορει να ειναι πολυ μπορει να ειναι και λιγη ) Το θεμα ειναι οτι σε καμμια περιπτωση εσυ δεν μπορεις να επεμβεις ωστε  να μπορεις να την ρυθμισεις εκει που πρεπει 

Αυτο σημαινει  οτι μπορει να εχεις αυξημενη παραμορφωση εαν ειναι λιγη η θερμοκρασιακη ασταθεια εαν ειναι πολυ ...

Και εδω Μιχαλη σοβαρεψου ουτε η παρμορφωση ουτε η ταλαντωση ακουγεται με γυμνο αυτι ...ακομα και τα πιο εμπειρα μπορει να την καταλαβουν οτι υπαρχει κατι αλλα δεν μπορουν να εντοπισουν την αιτια ...Τα οργανα κανουν αυτη την δουλεια ...

Αλλα 26,,,,,

----------


## sakis

Στα μηχανηματα ταξης ΑΒ υπαρχει ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο ονομαζεται Vbe multiplier  και η δουλεια του ειναι  να ελεγχει την πολωση σε σχεση με την θερμοκρασια 

Πιο απλα τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου οσο ζεσταινονται τοσο ανεβαινει η πολωση τους ( απο μονα τους )  αρα συνηθως υπαρχει ενα εξαρτημα τρανσιστορ πανω στην ψυκτρα που παρακολουθει την θερμοκρασια και ρυθμιζει την πολωση αναλογα  ωστε να την αντισταθμισει σε σχεση με την θερμοκρασια ...

Στην δικια σου περιπτωση αυτο ειναι τοποθετημενο  μεσα στο stk  αρα η σχεδιαση της ψυξης ειναι ενα εξαιρετικα σοβαρο θεμα και καποιος πρεπει να επιβεβαιωσει οτι το stk  ειναι στην ακριβως ιδια θερμοκρασια με το σταδιο εξοδου ...

περα απο αυτο μεσα στο STk το εξαρτημα που εχουν επιλεξει για αυτη την δουλεια δουλευει αρχικα πολυ γρηγορα και πολυ αποτελσματικα Προφανως η επιλογη εχει γινει με σκοπο να ριχνει την πολωση πολυ γρηγορα και αρα τις θερμοκρασιες για να προστατεψει το μαλλον φτωχο σταδιο εξοδου απο το καψιμο με αντιτιμο λιγη παραμορφωση παραπανω ...Μολις πεσει η πολωση το σταδιο εξοδου σχεδον λειτουργει σε ταξη Β 

Αυτο ομως με ενα σταδιο εξοδου γαιδουρι οπως το δικο σου  ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ γιατι πολυ απλα μολις ψιλοζεσταθει το STK θα σου ριξει πολυ γρηγορα την πολωση και θα αυξηθει η παραμορφωση ενω το δικο σου σταδιο εξοδου τελικα δεν θα βρισκεται σε σοβαρο κινδυνο ....

Αλλα 25.....

----------

jakektm (04-04-16)

----------


## mihalas2

> πιασου απο ενα θεμα μονο ...
> σου γραφω οτι δεν γινεται μηχανημα πανω απο 60  πραγματικα βαττ που να μην εχει αντιμετρα προστασιας ( λιμιτερ ,VI limiter , πυκνωτες Rf ,πυκνωτες miller ,φυλαγμενες τροφοδοσιες κλπ κλπ ) και μου λες : Αποψη σου ...
> 
> Δεν ειναι αποψη μου Μιχαλη ειναι η πεπατημενη ...και αυτο αφορα τα HIFI μηχανηματα  στα "επαγγελματικα " αυτο ισχυει και πρεπει να ισχυει στο τουλαχιστον Χ10....
> 
> Αυτο ειναι ενα μικρουλι κομματι το οποιο δεν εχεις προβλεψει ...μενουν αλλα 29 ...



σιγουρα δεν μπορω να προβλεψω καποια πραγματα,διοτι δεν ειναι η δουλεια μου.
το οτι καταφερα τα καμμμενα να ξαναδουλεψουν,για μενα ειναι μεγαλο βημα.
σιγουρα στον παλμογραφο θα δειξει διαφορα θεματα 
σιγουρα θα χρειαζεται βελτιωση η ποιοτητα,να μπουν προστασιες,κλπ,δεν αντιλεγω.και δεν εχει τελειωσει.
διαφωνω ομως οταν λετε οτι θα το βγαλω στην παραγωγη ,θα καψει τα ηχεια ,και θα καει και το ιδιο.
οταν απο την περασμενη εβδομαδα το βρονταμε στα 2Ω και δεν εχουμε ζημια ως ωρας.

και βεβαια υπαρχουν παρατηρησεις,αλλα δεν με αφησατε να μηλησω...

----------


## mihalas2

> Στα μηχανηματα ταξης ΑΒ υπαρχει ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο ονομαζεται Vbe multiplier  και η δουλεια του ειναι  να ελεγχει την πολωση σε σχεση με την θερμοκρασια 
> 
> Πιο απλα τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου οσο ζεσταινονται τοσο ανεβαινει η πολωση τους ( απο μονα τους )  αρα συνηθως υπαρχει ενα εξαρτημα τρανσιστορ πανω στην ψυκτρα που παρακολουθει την θερμοκρασια και ρυθμιζει την πολωση αναλογα  ωστε να την αντισταθμισει σε σχεση με την θερμοκρασια ...
> 
> Στην δικια σου περιπτωση αυτο ειναι τοποθετημενο  μεσα στο stk  αρα η σχεδιαση της ψυξης ειναι ενα εξαιρετικα σοβαρο θεμα και καποιος πρεπει να επιβεβαιωσει οτι το stk  ειναι στην ακριβως ιδια θερμοκρασια με το σταδιο εξοδου ...
> 
> περα απο αυτο μεσα στο STk το εξαρτημα που εχουν επιλεξει για αυτη την δουλεια δουλευει αρχικα πολυ γρηγορα και πολυ αποτελσματικα Προφανως η επιλογη εχει γινει με σκοπο να ριχνει την πολωση πολυ γρηγορα και αρα τις θερμοκρασιες για να προστατεψει το μαλλον φτωχο σταδιο εξοδου απο το καψιμο με αντιτιμο λιγη παραμορφωση παραπανω ...Μολις πεσει η πολωση το σταδιο εξοδου σχεδον λειτουργει σε ταξη Β 
> 
> Αυτο ομως με ενα σταδιο εξοδου γαιδουρι οπως το δικο σου  ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ γιατι πολυ απλα μολις ψιλοζεσταθει το STK θα σου ριξει πολυ γρηγορα την πολωση και θα αυξηθει η παραμορφωση ενω το δικο σου σταδιο εξοδου τελικα δεν θα βρισκεται σε σοβαρο κινδυνο ....
> ...





αρα κακως το εβαλα στην ιδια ψυκτρα?

----------


## sakis

Η τεχνολογια Quasi complementary  υπηρχε απο την εποχη που η τεχνολογια δεν μπορουσε να κατασκευασει αρνητικα τρανσιστορ ..Στην αρχη υπηρχαν μονο θετικα ....Σαν ιδεα εχει σχετικα καλη μουσικοτητα , καλη θερμοκρασιακη συμπεριφορα αλλα ορισμενα βασικα μειονεκτηματα για λειτουργια σε μεγαλη ισχυ ...

Οι συνθηκες κλιπαρισματος του κυκλωματος ειναι συγκριτικα παρα πολυ κακες 
Οι συνθηκες αποκρισης του κατω σκελους που λειτουργει ως ψευδοαρνητικο τρανσιστορ ( θετικο αλλα συνδεμενο αναποδα ) ειναι χειροτερες απο το πανω 
Το ενα λειτουργει ως ενισχυτης τασης και το αλλο ως ενισχυτης ρευματος ....δεν γινεται 
Το Ψευδοαρνητικο τρανσιστορ πεφτει πιο ευκολα σε ταλαντωση λογο της συνδεσμολογιας συλλεκτη που εχουν κανει ...

Για τους λογους αυτους υπαρχει αντισταθμιση για αυτο σε ενα απο τα οδηγα 
Ειναι προφανες οτι η αντισταθμιση αυτη  ειναι αρκετη για τα τρανσιστορ που εχει μ,εσα το STK  αλλα αμφιβαλω οτι ειναι αρκετη για ενα τσουβαλι τρανσιστορ που εχεις βαλει εσυ ...

Βλεπεις Μιχαλη σε μια σχεδιαση τα οδηγα τρανσιστορ  θα καλεστουν εκτος των αλλων να οδηγησουν την χωρητικοτητα ( ναι χωρητικοτητα ) που εχουν ( και αναγραφουν) τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου Οποτε ειναι τελειως διαφορετικο να οδηγας ενα ζευγαρι και τελειως διαφορετικο να οδηγας 4 


Αλλα 24 ...ΝΑ συνεχισω ?

Πιστεψε με το να οδηγας απλα φορτια ειναι πανευκολο αλλα οταν τα φορτια σου ειναι επαγωγικα και χωρητικα τοτε οι συνθηκες ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολες ...

----------


## mihalas2

> Η τεχνολογια Quasi complementary  υπηρχε απο την εποχη που η τεχνολογια δεν μπορουσε να κατασκευασει αρνητικα τρανσιστορ ..Στην αρχη υπηρχαν μονο θετικα ....Σαν ιδεα εχει σχετικα καλη μουσικοτητα , καλη θερμοκρασιακη συμπεριφορα αλλα ορισμενα βασικα μειονεκτηματα για λειτουργια σε μεγαλη ισχυ ...
> 
> Οι συνθηκες κλιπαρισματος του κυκλωματος ειναι συγκριτικα παρα πολυ κακες 
> Οι συνθηκες αποκρισης του κατω σκελους που λειτουργει ως ψευδοαρνητικο τρανσιστορ ( θετικο αλλα συνδεμενο αναποδα ) ειναι χειροτερες απο το πανω 
> Το ενα λειτουργει ως ενισχυτης τασης και το αλλο ως ενισχυτης ρευματος ....δεν γινεται 
> Το Ψευδοαρνητικο τρανσιστορ πεφτει πιο ευκολα σε ταλαντωση λογο της συνδεσμολογιας συλλεκτη που εχουν κανει ...
> 
> Για τους λογους αυτους υπαρχει αντισταθμιση για αυτο σε ενα απο τα οδηγα 
> Ειναι προφανες οτι η αντισταθμιση αυτη  ειναι αρκετη για τα τρανσιστορ που εχει μ,εσα το STK  αλλα αμφιβαλω οτι ειναι αρκετη για ενα τσουβαλι τρανσιστορ που εχεις βαλει εσυ ...
> ...




καλα το πας...!

----------


## jakektm

Μιχάλη (και κάθε Μιχάλη που μπριζωνετε τον Σάκη)  δεν φαντάζεστε τι καλό μας κάνετε. 
Δεν τον γνωρίζω ούτε εμφανισιακά τον Σάκη ούτε προσωπικά.  Έχω γνωρίσει όμως άτομα,  με άπειρες γνώσεις σε διαφορα αντικείμενα ηλεκτρονικων,  οι οποίοι ανοίγουν το στόμα τους για να πουν μόνο καλημέρα,  μη τυχόν και σου μάθουν τις γνώσεις τους.  
 Εκτιμηστε ανθρώπους σαν τον Σάκη.

----------


## sakis

Εχεις μπερδεψει την λεξη προστασια ...

Δεν συζηταμε για τους ρελεδες και την ανιχνευση DC  που εχουν ολοι οι ενισχυτες στην εξοδο αυτο ειναι πολυ ευκολο κομματι 

τα μεσα προστασιας που λεμε εδω  αφορουν την ιδια την λειτουργια του ενισχυτη και προστασια απο τον ιδιο του τον εαυτο ..Τα μεσα αυτα πρεπει να υπαρχουν στο κυκλωμα και στην δικια σου περιπτωση μεσα στο STK πραγμα που δεν μπορει να γινει ....Και φυσικα δεν μπορει να προστεθει απο εξω τιποτα ....

Το προβλημα στους ενισχυτες ταξης ΑΒ ειναι η αναδραση ....Πραγμα που σημαινει οτι οποια λαθη μπορει να συμβαινουν στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη οπως ενα πολυ μακρυ καλωδιο ( πολυ συχνη περιπτωση σε επαγγελματικες εφαρμογες ) ενα μακρυ και κακο καλωδιο πχ πολυ ψιλο  ( Επισης πολυ συχνη περιπτωση σε επαγγελματικες εφαρμογες ) ενα κακο ηχειο ΠΧ καποιο το οποιο εχει ενα κακο η φτωχο/κακο κροσσοβερ η κατα πολυ χειροτερα πιεζοηλεκτρικες κορνες ( πολυ συχνη περιπτωση στις φτωχες μερες μας  ) Ενα καλωδιο που τρεχει διπλα σε προβληματα οπως φωτα dimmer 230 κλπ κλπ ...

Το κακο ειναι οτι μεσω της αναδρασης ολα αυτα τα προβληματα κυκλοφορανε και μεσα στον ενισχυτη στα σταδια εξοδου  και στα σταδια εισοδου και αυτα ειναι που εκτος αλλων θα οδηγησουν τον ενισχυτη σε ταλαντωση ( περα απο τα οποια προβληματα εχει το μηχανημα σαν κυκλωμα ) και τελικα σε ολοκληρωτικη καταστροφη χωρις προφανη κατα τα αλλα αιτια ....

Αλλα 23 να συνεχισω ?

----------


## mihalas2

το φιλαρακι που του το φτιαχνω (αφιλοκερδως ετσι...) ειναι καφτης ....δεν εχει αφησει χριστο..!!!!
για αυτο το λογο του ειπα να του φτιαξω μια (ψαροκασελα με καργα db) να κατεβαινει στα 2Ω για να με θυμαται....
για αυτο τοσα τρανσιστορ (γιατι τα 4 τα μπαρουτιαζε....)

----------


## mihalas2

> Εχεις μπερδεψει την λεξη προστασια ...
> 
> Δεν συζηταμε για τους ρελεδες και την ανιχνευση DC  που εχουν ολοι οι ενισχυτες στην εξοδο αυτο ειναι πολυ ευκολο κομματι 
> 
> τα μεσα προστασιας που λεμε εδω  αφορουν την ιδια την λειτουργια του ενισχυτη και προστασια απο τον ιδιο του τον εαυτο ..Τα μεσα αυτα πρεπει να υπαρχουν στο κυκλωμα και στην δικια σου περιπτωση μεσα στο STK πραγμα που δεν μπορει να γινει ....Και φυσικα δεν μπορει να προστεθει απο εξω τιποτα ....
> 
> Το προβλημα στους ενισχυτες ταξης ΑΒ ειναι η αναδραση ....Πραγμα που σημαινει οτι οποια λαθη μπορει να συμβαινουν στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη οπως ενα πολυ μακρυ καλωδιο ( πολυ συχνη περιπτωση σε επαγγελματικες εφαρμογες ) ενα μακρυ και κακο καλωδιο πχ πολυ ψιλο  ( Επισης πολυ συχνη περιπτωση σε επαγγελματικες εφαρμογες ) ενα κακο ηχειο ΠΧ καποιο το οποιο εχει ενα κακο η φτωχο/κακο κροσσοβερ η κατα πολυ χειροτερα πιεζοηλεκτρικες κορνες ( πολυ συχνη περιπτωση στις φτωχες μερες μας  ) Ενα καλωδιο που τρεχει διπλα σε προβληματα οπως φωτα dimmer 230 κλπ κλπ ...
> 
> Το κακο ειναι οτι μεσω της αναδρασης ολα αυτα τα προβληματα κυκλοφορανε και μεσα στον ενισχυτη στα σταδια εξοδου  και στα σταδια εισοδου και αυτα ειναι που εκτος αλλων θα οδηγησουν τον ενισχυτη σε ταλαντωση ( περα απο τα οποια προβληματα εχει το μηχανημα σαν κυκλωμα ) και τελικα σε ολοκληρωτικη καταστροφη χωρις προφανη κατα τα αλλα αιτια ....
> ...






βεβαια να συνεχισεις

----------


## sakis

Παγεια πρακτικη σε μεγαλα μηχανηματα  ειναι οι ξεχωριστες τροφοδοσιες 
Εξηγω :

Αφηνουν το σταδιο εξοδου σε μια ταση τυπου 75+75 βολτ  ενω η τροφοδοσια των σταδιων εισοδου ειναι 6 βολτ παραπανω με το οποιο κερδιζουμε το εξεις απλο 

Οταν το σταδιο εξοδου μπει στο κλιπ  κλιπαρει το συμπαν το σταδιο εξοδου οι γραμμες τροφοδοσιας το σταδιο εισοδου ολο το μηχανημα μαζι ...μπαινει σε αυτιο που λεμε heavy clipping 

Οταν ομως το σταδιο εισοδου ειναι 6 βολτ ( η και παραπανω ) απο το σταδιο εξοδου τοτε απο πλευρας σηματος δεν θα κλιπαρει σχεδον ποτε  και απο την στιγμη που εχει ξεχωριστη τροφοδοσια  και συνηθως σταθεροποιημενη δνε θα δεχτει ποτε την οποια βρωμιλα δημιουργηθει στην τροφοδσια του σταδιο εξοδου 

Ετσι εξασφαλιζουμε συνθηκες soft clipping  ακομα και στο 100% της ισχυος ...

Στην δικια σου περιπτωση αυτο και παλι δεν μπορει να γινει γιατι ηδη εχεις παει το STK  στον ουρανο γιαν μπορεσει να βγαλει καποια ισχυ οποτε που θα βρεις περιθωρια να προσθεσεις ακομα 6 bolt ενω 10 θα ηταν αυτο που λεμε ασφαλες ....

Παλι δεν γινεται ....

Αλλα 22....

----------


## sakis

_το φιλαρακι που του το φτιαχνω (αφιλοκερδως ετσι...) ειναι καφτης ....δεν εχει αφησει χριστο..!!!!
για αυτο το λογο του ειπα να του φτιαξω μια (ψαροκασελα με καργα db) να κατεβαινει στα 2Ω για να με θυμαται....
για αυτο τοσα τρανσιστορ (γιατι τα 4 τα μπαρουτιαζε....)_

Σορρυ την γλωσσα αυτη δεν μπορω να την καταλαβω ...

----------


## mihalas2

> Παγεια πρακτικη σε μεγαλα μηχανηματα  ειναι οι ξεχωριστες τροφοδοσιες 
> Εξηγω :
> 
> Αφηνουν το σταδιο εξοδου σε μια ταση τυπου 75+75 βολτ  ενω η τροφοδοσια των σταδιων εισοδου ειναι 6 βολτ παραπανω με το οποιο κερδιζουμε το εξεις απλο 
> 
> Οταν το σταδιο εξοδου μπει στο κλιπ  κλιπαρει το συμπαν το σταδιο εξοδου οι γραμμες τροφοδοσιας το σταδιο εισοδου ολο το μηχανημα μαζι ...μπαινει σε αυτιο που λεμε heavy clipping 
> 
> Οταν ομως το σταδιο εισοδου ειναι 6 βολτ ( η και παραπανω ) απο το σταδιο εξοδου τοτε απο πλευρας σηματος δεν θα κλιπαρει σχεδον ποτε  και απο την στιγμη που εχει ξεχωριστη τροφοδοσια  και συνηθως σταθεροποιημενη δνε θα δεχτει ποτε την οποια βρωμιλα δημιουργηθει στην τροφοδσια του σταδιο εξοδου 
> 
> ...



δεν προλαβαινω να διαβαζω!

----------


## mihalas2

> _το φιλαρακι που του το φτιαχνω (αφιλοκερδως ετσι...) ειναι καφτης ....δεν εχει αφησει χριστο..!!!!
> για αυτο το λογο του ειπα να του φτιαξω μια (ψαροκασελα με καργα db) να κατεβαινει στα 2Ω για να με θυμαται....
> για αυτο τοσα τρανσιστορ (γιατι τα 4 τα μπαρουτιαζε....)_
> 
> Σορρυ την γλωσσα αυτη δεν μπορω να την καταλαβω ...




σου εξηγω το λογο που ειναι τοσα πολλα τα τρανσιστορ

----------


## sakis

Σε ολα τα μηχανηματα απο καποια ισχυ και πανω η τοπολογια που εχει το stk  απλα δεν υφισταται ...Ο λογος ειναι πολυ απλος ενας διαφορικος με ενα σταδιο αυξησης τασης  ενα κυκλωμα για την πολωση δυο οδηγα και δυο εξοδου 

Πολυ απλα γιατι το κυκλωμα ειναι παρα πολυ ευαλωτο στα θεματα που αναφεραμε προηγουμενως .... Ο μονος λογος που ο Ιαπωνας τα καταφερνει ειναι οτι τα εξαρτηματα που εβαζε μεσα στο STK  ηταν υψηλης ακριβειας ( οχι απαραιτητα υψηλης ποιοτητας ) ....

Για παραδειγμα ...εκει που μιλαω για το πρωτο σταδιο τον διαφορικο και σου εξηγω πως αλλαζουν τα ρευματα οχι μονο απο την ποσοτητα αλλα και απο την ποιοτητα της τροφοδοσιας  για να εξασφαλισουμε σταθεροτητα τοποθετουμε εκει ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο ονομαζουμε πηγη ρευματος .

Μπορεις να φανταστεις την πηγη ρευματος ως ενα σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο για τον διαφορικο μονο που αυτη φροντιζει εκτος αλλων να οριζει οτι οπως και να γινει και ασχετα απο την τροφοδοσια το ρευμα που μπορει να περασει μεσα απο τον διαφορικο θα ειναι πχ 5ma 

Το κυκλωμα αυτο ειναι η ασφαλεια ζωης του διαφορικου και θα τον προστατευσει απο ολα αυτα τα οποια ειπαμε πιο πανω και φυσικα αντιστοιχες διαταξεις πρεπει να μπουν και σε αλλα σημεια του κυκλωματος  για να προστατευσουν αντιστοιχα και εκει 

Στην δικια σου περιπτωση  και αυτο δεν μπορει να γινει 

Καθρεπετες ρευματος και πηγες ρευματος θα βρεις σε ολους τους ενισχυτες που ειναι απο 60 βατ και πανω απο τοτε και μεχρι σημερα  στους επαγγελματικους οι διαταξεις αυτες ειναι το λιγοτερο Χ4


Αλλα 21 

Αν και τα πρωτα 5 ειναι αρκετα για να σταματησεις ....

----------


## sakis

> σου εξηγω το λογο που ειναι τοσα πολλα τα τρανσιστορ



Σου εξηγαμε τοσες μερες οτι τα οποια προβληματα δεν λυνονται με το να αυξησεις τα σταδια εξοδου Εαν ηταν τοσο απλο θα ηταν κανει αλλοι πολυ πιο πριν απο εσενα ....

----------


## mihalas2

> Σου εξηγαμε τοσες μερες οτι τα οποια προβληματα δεν λυνονται με το να αυξησεις τα σταδια εξοδου Εαν ηταν τοσο απλο θα ηταν κανει αλλοι πολυ πιο πριν απο εσενα ....




εγω του τον αφησα να τον καψει!
μιας και ξεκιναω δουλεια αυριο, και δεν ξερω ποτε θα μπορεσω παλι.
ισως σε κανα δυο βδομαδες ....

αλλα εσυ συνεχισε....

----------


## sakis

Η ανακαλυψη ενος τροπου ωστε να παραξεις μια αρκετα μεγαλη ισχυ  ειναι πραγματι συναρπαστικη ...πριν 15 -20 χρονια παρομοιες σκεψεις εκανα και εγω ...Φυσικα τις πληρωσα πολυ ακριβα και εκανα καποιους προμηθευτες μακραν πιο πλουσιους  αγοραζωντας τα τρανσιστορ με το τσουβαλι ...

Η συνταγη για μεγαλη ισχυη σε ταξη ΑΒ ειναι πανευκολη  μεγαλες τασεις τροφοδοσιας και μπολικα τρανσιστορ εξοδου ...Αυτα ειναι για να παραξεις την ισχυ Αυτο Μιχαλη ειναι αστεια ευκολο κομματι να που κιολας ενας ανθρωπος χωρις ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις καταφερε να παραξει τοση ισχυ με τα ψεμματα σχεδον ...

Σε ενα μηχανημα σε τετοια ισχυ  υπαρχουν δεκαδες αλλες παραμετροι που ειναι απαραιτητοι  για την λειτουργια  με ασφαλεια και σε βαθος χρονου ...

Ενα απο τα θεματα τα οποια επισης σου εχει ξεφυγει ειναι το ευρος ...ποσες συχνοτητες μπορουν να περασουν μεσα απο τον ενισχυτη ...Το προβλημα ειναι στις πολυ χαμηλες  και στις πολυ υψηλες ...οσο ο ενισχυτης ειναι μικρος σε ισχυ  τα πραγματα ειναι ευκολα ακομα και να επιτραπει να περασουν καποιες συχνοτητες και τελικα να βγουν στα ηχεια μπορει και να την γλυτωσεις 

Ομως εαν εχεις μια αρμονικη η κυρια συχνοτητα στους 16500 και μια ισχυ τυπου 200W τοτε τα πραγματα δεν ειναι καθολου διαχειρισιμα και απο πλευρας ηχειων ( θα παρεις τις κορνες στα χερια μεχρι να πεις κιμινο ) η τα γουφερ σε περιπτωση που ειναι χαμηλη η συχνοτητα  Πραγμα που με την ΜΡθριλα που κυκλοφοραει στα μαγαζια δεν ειναι καθολου μα καθολου απιθανο .....

Το θεμα ειναι οτι απο πλευρας εισοδου αυτο ειναι σχετικα ευκολο φιλτραρεις λιγακι πιο προσεκτικα ομως αυτο που δεν μπορεις να φιλτραρεις ειναι η ανδραση και η σχεση του ενισχυτη με το ηχειο  και αυτο γινεται με διαφορους τροπους διοδους και φιλτρα προστασιας πανω στον ιδιο τον διαφορικο( το πρωτο σταδιο)  , Πυκνωτες miler  που καθοριζουν αυστηρα το ευρος του VAS ( το δευετερο σταδιο ) και συνηθως και πυκνωτες miler  και στο τεταρτο σταδιο που ειναι τα οδηγα ....

Μαλιστα η διακυμανση ειναι λιγο φιλτρο στο πρωτο σταδιο περισσοτερο στο Δευτερο και ακομα περισσοτερο στο τεταρτο..Η εξελιξη ειναι προοδευτικη και με πολυ απλα λογια οσο ανεβαινει η ισχυς τοσο περισσοτερο πρεπει να φυλας το κυκλωμα σου ...

Στην δικια σου περιπτωση τιποτα απο αυτα δεν μπορει να γινει μεσα στο STK 

Αλλα 20...

----------


## sakis

Οι εκτιμησεις σου για τα πιν του  ολοκληρωμενου και το ποσο ρευμα μπορει να περασει μεσα απο αυτα ειναι πολυ εσφαλμενες ...ενω η επαφανια επαφης που εχεις βαλει εκει χειροτερευει ακομα περισσοτερο τα πραγματα ...

Η διανομη των ρευματων σε τοσο μεγαλη ισχυ ειναι εξαιρετικα σημαντικη υποθεση και ενα δυσκολο φορτιο επαγωγικο οπως ενα μεγαφωνο δεν το εχει σε τιποτα να την ραψει την επαφη που εχεις βαλει σαν ηλεκτροκολληση ...

Αν υποθεσουμε οτι εισαι ηλεκτρολογος μου προξενει μεγαλη απορια πως αυτο δεν ειναι ενα σημειο που δεν εχεις προβλεψει ...

Αν υποθεσουμε οτι το κυκλωμα σου λειτουργουσε και καποιος μπορουσε να το πατησει στο 100% με ασφαλεια  ειναι εγγυημενο οτι αν παθαινε καποια ζημεια θα την παθαινε σε ενα απο τα πισω τρανσιτορ  ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ γιατι τα πισω τρανσιστορ εχουν μακρυτερο καλωδιο απο οτι τα μπροστινα ακομα και εαν αυτο ειναι 1,5-2,5 χιλιοστα 

Επισης αν θα παθεις ζημεια θα την παθεις στα τρανσιστορ τα οποια ειναι στην αριστερη πλευρα τα οποια ειναι κουμπωμενα στην θετικη τροφοδοσια γιατι αυτα τραβανε πολυ περισσοτερο ζορι απο οτι τραβανε τα αρνητικα.... Φυσικα αυτο δεν εχει και πολυ σημασια γιατι αν σου φυγει ενα θα τα ραψει ολα  και stk μαζι ....

Για να σου αποδειξω ποσο σωστο ειναι αυτο που λεω εαν δεις τα σχεδια ενος ενισχυτη με τοσα τρανσιστορ θα παρατηρησεις οτι το λιμιτερ δεν παιρνει κριτηριο απο ενα ζευγαρι τρανσιστορ ( Λογικο ακουγεται γιατι οτι παιζει το πρωτο παιζει και το τεταρτο ) Αλλα στην πραξη δεν ειναι καθολου ετσι 

Το τεταρτο τρανσιστορ ειναι 10 ποντους πιο μακρυα απο το πρωτο και αρα δουλευει σε ελαχιστα διαφορετικες συνθηκες ετσι ο σχεδιαστης με μια αντισταση στο καθενα παιρνει κριτηριο απο καθε ενα τρανσιστορ ξεχωριστα το στελνει στο λιμιτερ και οποτε οποιο τρανσιστορ και να κουνηθει για οποιδηποτε λογο τοτε το λιμιτερ θα κοψει την οδηγηση  για να προστατεψει το κυκλωμα .....

Αλλα 19 συνεχιζουμε ?

----------


## sakis

και τωρα ...επειδη με κουρασες ....πρεπει να κανω ενα ευχαριστο διαλειμα ...

Αρχικα η ιδεα σου δεν ειναι προβληματικη ειναι εφικτη αλλα οχι με τον τροπο που πας να το κανεις ...
Πανευκολα θα μπορουσες να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα σωστο STK ως οδηγο  με τα δικα του μαλλον φτωχα τρανσιστορ να κανουν την ευκολη δουλεια  και μπροστα του να εχτιζες ενα σταδιο εξοδου με πολλα τρανσιστορ ανορθοξο αλλα θα δουλευε καλυτερα απο το κατασκευασμα που εκανες θα ειχε αυξημενη παραμορφωση αλλα στην τελικη οχι παραπανω απο αυτην που εχει το δικο σου ..."κατασκευσμα"  φυσικα το σταδιο εξοδου θα ηταν συμπληρωματικο και οχι μονο θετικα τρασνιστορ με αποτελεσμα να ειναι μακραν πιο σταθερο και ανθεκτικο σε σχεση με αυτο που εκανες εσυ .

Φυσικα απο την στιγμη που ηθελες να μπλεχτεις στην μεγαλη ισχυ υπαρχουν πολυ πιο απλα και λειτουργικα πραγματα οπως ενα απλο και μικρο stk της σειρας 30ΧΧ-31ΧΧ με εγγυημενη ταση λειτουργιας μεχρι 90+90 βολτ και με ολα τα κομφορ οπως ρυθμιζομενες πολωσεις λιμιτερ κλπ και που μπορει να οδηγησει στο συνολο μεχρι και 12 τρανσιστορ σε καθε καναλι με ευκολακαι πραγματικα  700 βατακια σε καθε καναλι με πραγματικα απιστευο ηχο εξαιρετικη ποιοτητα επιπεδου hifi και ενα βαθμο αφαλειας ο οποιος ειναι απλα μοναδικος Το κανει η Crest  εδω και αιωνες και οι ενισχυτες της εχουν φτασει να λιωνουν αλλα για να καει κανεις απλα δεν εχει συμβει ακομα ...

Κοστολογικα θα σου εβγαινει και σιγουρα πιο φτηνα σε σχεση με τα λεφτα που εχεις πεταξει μεχρι εδω και που θα πεταξεις ολοκληρωτικα καποια στιγμη στο μελλον ...

Αυτα για σημερα

----------


## sakis

Μια και ειμαστε και συνομιλικοι  θα πρεπει να θυμασαι τους ενισχυτες TWIN  δια χειρος του μεγιστου Ανδρεα Τριανταφυλλοπουλου 

Οι TWIN  εμειναν στην αγορα κατα την αποψη μου ως οι καλυτεροι ενισχυτες που κατασκευαστηκαν ποτε στην Ελλαδα τα περισσοτερα μοντελα ηταν κατασκευασμενα και σχδιασμενα αρτια ακομα και με σημερινα στανταρ σχεδιασης και παραγωγης 

Το μονο τους μειονεκτημα ηταν οτι συγκριτικα με τον ανταγωνισμο ηταν μαλλον ψοφιοι δεν ειχαν το απιστευτο νευρο και ατακα που ειχαν οι Αμερικανικοι η και καποιοι Εγγλεζικοι που υπηρχαν στην αγορα 

Αν καποιος ανοιγε μεσα το μηχανημα ηταν απλα κοσμημα ...μοντουλαρ κατασκευη , καναλι ψυξης , καθαρο μηχανημα , μεγαλοι θωρακισμενοι μετασχηματιστες , μεγαλοι και καλοι πυκνωτες  και φυσικα μπολικα τρανσιστορ εξοδου ...

Πως ενα κατα τα αλλα τελειο μηχανημα τελικα απεκτησε την φημη του ψοφιου ?

Πολυ απλα :

Ενας Twin  ειχε μεσα υλικα και τροφοδοσιες για 600W αλλα απο πλευρας ασφαλειας ειχε σεταριστει να παιζει μονο μεχρι τα 450 .... Γιατι ? γιατι πολυ απλα οι ενισχυτες του ανταγωνισμου τοτε καιγονταν για πλακα  και ετσι ο Ανδρεας ηταν ιδιαιτερα προσεκτικος σε αυτο το θεμα Ετσι ενω το μηχανημα ηταν βραχος οι τελικες του επιδοσεις σε 100% ισχυ ηταν δυσαναλογες με τον ανταγωνισμο ...Απο ηχο απλα σκοτωνε αυτο δεν ειχε ποτε καμμια απολυτως αμφιβολια ...

Μια τοσο μικρη λεπτομερια αλλαξε ενα κατα τα αλλα πολυ σοβαρο μηχανημα ....Εσυ στην δουλεια σου εχεις παραλειψει 30 λεπτομεριες ...Οποτε φανατασου τα αποτελεσματα ....

Αντε ...καληνυχτα ...

----------


## mihalas2

> Μια και ειμαστε και συνομιλικοι  θα πρεπει να θυμασαι τους ενισχυτες TWIN  δια χειρος του μεγιστου Ανδρεα Τριανταφυλλοπουλου 
> 
> Οι TWIN  εμειναν στην αγορα κατα την αποψη μου ως οι καλυτεροι ενισχυτες που κατασκευαστηκαν ποτε στην Ελλαδα τα περισσοτερα μοντελα ηταν κατασκευασμενα και σχδιασμενα αρτια ακομα και με σημερινα στανταρ σχεδιασης και παραγωγης 
> 
> Το μονο τους μειονεκτημα ηταν οτι συγκριτικα με τον ανταγωνισμο ηταν μαλλον ψοφιοι δεν ειχαν το απιστευτο νευρο και ατακα που ειχαν οι Αμερικανικοι η και καποιοι Εγγλεζικοι που υπηρχαν στην αγορα 
> 
> Αν καποιος ανοιγε μεσα το μηχανημα ηταν απλα κοσμημα ...μοντουλαρ κατασκευη , καναλι ψυξης , καθαρο μηχανημα , μεγαλοι θωρακισμενοι μετασχηματιστες , μεγαλοι και καλοι πυκνωτες  και φυσικα μπολικα τρανσιστορ εξοδου ...
> 
> Πως ενα κατα τα αλλα τελειο μηχανημα τελικα απεκτησε την φημη του ψοφιου ?
> ...






σημερα ειναι καινουρια μερα,
περιμενω το επομενο σεμιναριο...


υγ 
ποσα σουβλακια με εχεις χρεωσει μεχρι τωρα?

----------


## sakis

300...συν μπυρες

----------


## mihalas2

> 300...συν μπυρες



γιατι τοσα
θα ερθει και ο γιαννης? (ο λεπουρας)

----------


## sakis

Συνδυαστικα  με τα πραγματα τα οποια αναφεραμε πιο πανω  την διανομη των ρευματων, τον ελεγχο ολων πλεον των τρανσιστορ εξοδου απο μεσα προστασιας , τα φιλτρα που πρεπει να εχει καθε μηχανημα ως αντιμετρα ασφαλειας  αλλα και στην τροφοδοσια φτανουμε στο συμπερασμα οτι δεν μπορουν να ενσωματωθουν ολα αυτα τα πραγματα μεσα σε ενα STK  αλλα και στο συμπερασμα οτι ακομα και ενα STK  το οποιο δεν ειναι μαιμουδισμενο και ειναι ατοφιο τελικα για διαφορους λογους δεν μπορει να ενσωματωθει σε ενα κυκλωμα τετοιου τυπου απο πλευρας τυπωμενου . 

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καπου θα εχεις διαβασει για τους ενισχυτες AKSA  στο ξενο φορουμ ....ο πιο μικρος τυπου 60W ο οποιος εχει ενα πλακετακι εξαιρετικα κομπακτ εχει 120 ωρες στο σχεδιαστικο προγραμμα για να σχεδιαστει η πλακετα ωστε να ειναι ομορφη αλλα και να τηρει τον δεκαλογο που υπαρχει πισω απο ολα αυτα για μια σωστη σχεδιαση ενος τυπωμενου . 

Ο δικος μου ενισχυτης ο οποιος τεχνολογικα ειναι μαλλον αστειος πλην ομως εχει δωθει τοση μεγαλη σημασια σε μικρες λεπτομεριες  ωστε να παραξει μολις 62W αλλα αστρονομικες ταχυτητες και σταθεροτητα εχει περασει πανω απο 20 δοκιμαστικες πλακετες μεχρι να μαθω τα μυστικα της πλακετας και μονο ( μην ξεχναμε οτι μολις βγουμε απο την ΕΕ θα τον βαλω σε παραγωγη οποτε πρεπει να ειναι και ομορφος ) 

Μην θεωρεις οτι το STK απο μονο του ειναι ενα πραγμα απλο το οποιον σχεδιαστηκε μπαμ μπαμ μπξκε και απλα δουλεψε ... Η σταθεροτητα ( σχετικο ) που εχει το STK  συγκριτικα με το μεγεθος του  και τις επιδοσεις του σε ενα μεγαλο βαθμο εχει να κανει με την κομπακτ σχεδιαση του και την πολυ καλη μελετη η οποια εχει γινει γυρω του ...

Συμπερασμα Η δομηση της πλακετας  παιζει απιστευτα τρομακτικο ρολο στις επιδοσεις του ενισχυτη ενω εχει εξισου πολυ καλο ρολο στον βαθμο ασφαλειας του ενισχυτη και αρα εξ ορισμου ενα STK  δεν μπορει να ενσωματωθει σωστα σε ενα τετοιο κυκλωμα με τοση ισχυ για λογους φυσικου μεγεθους και μονο .... Η αλλιως ο σχεδιαστης της πλακετας πρεπει να ειναι τυπου σουπερμαν ενα πραγμα ...

Αλλα 18

----------


## sakis

επομενο λαθος εναι οτι δεν ειναι δυνατον να οδηγησεις τοσα πολα τρανσιστορ εξοδου χωρις base stoppers  βεβαια αυτο ειναι ευκολα διορθωσιμο  πλην ομως αποδυκνει την προχειροτητα της δουλειας σου 

Οι αντιστασεις στην βαση του καθε τρανσιστορ εξοδου κανουν ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια που κανουν οι αντιστασεις εκπομπου  στα τρανσιστορ εξοδου 
Στα τρανσιστορ εξοδου οι αντιστασεις φροντιζουν ωστε να εξομαλυνουν τις διαφορες που υπαρχουν απο καθε τρανσιστορ ωστε τα τρανσιστορ να μπορουν να αθροισουν την ισχυ τους στο τελικο συνολο ως εικονικα ομοια 

Αντιστοιχα στις βασεις των τρανσιστορ υπαρχουν διαφορες απο τρανσιστορ σε τρανσιστορ και με αυτον τον τροπο εξομαλυνεις τις διαφορες Αν δεν το κανεις ο ενισχυτης πεφτει πιο ευκολα σε ταλαντωση και σε επαγωγικο φορτιο πεφτει σε μια κατασταση η οποια λεγεται ringing  κωδωνισμος επι το Ελληνικοτερον  που σημαινει οτι στο ακουσμα μιας μποτιας η μιας και μονο νοτας τα τρανσιστορ δεν μπορουν να ανταποκριθουν  με τον ιδιο τροπο και τον ιδιο χρονο αρα χρειαζονται εξομαλυνση ...

φυσικα ...χωρις οργανα και μονο με τα αυτια και την αποψη σου  δεν μπορεις να δεις τιποτα απο ολα αυτα ....

Αλλα 17 ...συνεχιζουμε ? ( τουλαχιστον αυτο ηταν μαλλον απλο )

----------


## Dbnn

Συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## mihalas2

Αλλα 17 ...συνεχιζουμε ? ( τουλαχιστον αυτο ηταν μαλλον απλο ) 						


ναι.

----------


## sakis

Επομενο θεμα το οποιο ειναι σχετικο με ολα τα προηγουμενα που αναφερω   και στα θεμα δομησης και πλακετας ειναι η αναδραση ....Η αναδραση  που προφανως δεν θα ξερεις και πολλα γυρω απο αυτην  ειναι το κομματι εκεινο που παιρνει σημα απο την εξοδο και το επιστρεφει μεσα στον διαφορικο ενισχυτη που ειναι στην εισοδο του ολοκληρωμενου . 

και εκει το STK  ειναι απαγορευτικο λογω της ανορθοδοξης σχεδιασης που χρησιμοποιεις  για λογους κυριους δομικους  που σημαινει οτι παιρνει κριτηριο απο μεσα απο το STK  και οχι απο το πργματικο σημειο εξοδου του ενισχυτη ...
Για να σου εξηγησω ποσο σημαντικο ειναι αυτο το κοματι στον ελεγχο την καλη λειτουργια την μειωμενη παραμορφωση  και την ασφαλεια σε εναν ενισχυτη υπαρχουν πολλοι ενισχυτες παραγωγης οι οποιοι δεν παιρνουν καν αναδραση απο την πλακετα σε ενα τυχαιο σημειο αλλα την παιρνουν κατ ευθειαν πανω απο την μπορνα εξοδου και ιδανικα θα ηταν να την επαιρναν κατ ευθειαν απο την μπορνα του ηχειου ...

Το προβλημα σε μια τετοια σχεδιαση ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο κεντρικο σημειο εξοδου στην δικια σου περιπτωση μια και τα τρανσιστορ ειναι "συρματωμενα " με διαφορα μηκη καλωδιων και με μαλλον αναρχη δομηση ..Αυτο εξ ορισμου και απο μονο του θα αυξησει ξανα την παραμορφωση και θα μειωσει τον βαθμο ασφαλειας πλεον και για λογους αναδρασης ετος απο ολους τους αλλους που αναφερω πιο πανω ...

Θα υποθεσω οτι εχεις ακουσει ποσο σημαντικο ειναι το star ground  στους ενισχυτες αλλα και στην σχεδιαση μιας πλακετας  ( μπορει βεβαια και οχι αλλα λεμε τωρα )  οποτε σε πληροφορω οτι αντιστοιχα σημαντικο ειναι η διανομη της εξοδου και των ρευματων και η ληψη αναδρασης ..Το απο που θα την παρεις παιζει τον πρωτο ρολο ...η τοπολογια εκει ειναι εξαιρετικα σημαντικη 

Αρα και για αυτον τον λογο το STK οπως το εχεις κανει δεν μπορει να δουλεψει ...

Αλλα 16....

----------


## sakis

Οπως εξηγησα με σωστοτερη δομηση στο σταδιο εξοδου και λιγακι πιο εξυπνη οδηγηση θα ειχε σιγουρα περισσοτερες ελπιδες για ασφαλεια και χαμηλοτερη παραμορφωση 
Δομημενο τελειως διαφορετικα μονο που εσυ δουλεψες "μπακαλικα" σε ετοιμο τυπωμενο για stk  και με ξεπατωμενα ολοκληρωμενα ....

θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει κεντρικη χαλκομπαρα που να ειναι πανω απο τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου  με σωστη διανομη ρευματων ( πραγμα που επρεπε να ξερεις σαν ηλεκτρολογος )  και τα ολοκληρωμενα να τροφοδοτηθουν απο τα πολλα ρευματα και οχι το αντιθετο .

Η κατασκευη σου με τον αντιθετο τροπο ειναι λαθος απο οποια πλευρα και να το δεις και εαν το μηχανημα αυτο πιεστει θα σκασει σαν πεπονι

----------


## sakis

Καπου στις προσπαθειες σου να ξεσκισεις το σχeδιο του καυμενου του Sanyo υπαρχουν καποια ΤΙP 41 Εδω πρεπει να σε πληροφορησω οτι ολα τα εξαρτηματα που βρισκονται μεσα σε εναν τετοιο ενισχυτη πρεπει να ειναι σε θεση να διαχειριστουν rail to rail voltage ....
Αυτο σε πιο απλα Ελληνικα  σημαινει οτι με 85+85 τροφοδοσια  πρεπει τα εξοδου να ειναι το λιγοτερο 200 οποτε τα tip 41 me 100 βολτ τροφοσια δεν εχουν καμμια θεση εκει περα ...

αντιστοιχα μεσα στο ολοκληρωμενο ολα τα εξαρτηματα πρεπει να αντεχουν το ιδιο ομως ενα σημειο το οποιο ειναι ιδιαιτερα κρισιμο στα οδηγα και στον ενισχυτη τασης οι πυκνωτες miller  θα ερθει στιγμη να αντιμετωπισουν αιχμες και αναστροφα ρευματα τα οποια προερχονται απο το επαγωγικο φορτιο  δλδ το ηχειο και τα καλωδια του τα οποια ευκολακι μπορει να ξεπερνανε την ταση τροφοδοσιας μεχρι και 10 φορες πανω ...

Ετσι ενα STK το οποιο ειναι ΠΧ για 100 βαττ με μια τροφοδοσια 40 βολτ μπορει να την γλιτωσει με πυκνωτες miler στα 63 η στα 100 στην ισχυ που πας να δουλεψεις εσυ οι πυκνωτες ειναι δεδομενο οτι πρεπει να ειναι στα 500 βολτ ωστε να διαχειριστουν  τα θεματα τους 

Αλλα 15 ... ( το πρηγουμενο στο δινω free )

----------


## mihalas2

> Οπως εξηγησα με σωστοτερη δομηση στο σταδιο εξοδου και λιγακι πιο εξυπνη οδηγηση θα ειχε σιγουρα περισσοτερες ελπιδες για ασφαλεια και χαμηλοτερη παραμορφωση 
> Δομημενο τελειως διαφορετικα μονο που εσυ δουλεψες "μπακαλικα" σε ετοιμο τυπωμενο για stk  και με ξεπατωμενα ολοκληρωμενα ....
> 
> θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει κεντρικη χαλκομπαρα που να ειναι πανω απο τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου  με σωστη διανομη ρευματων ( πραγμα που επρεπε να ξερεις σαν ηλεκτρολογος )  και τα ολοκληρωμενα να τροφοδοτηθουν απο τα πολλα ρευματα και οχι το αντιθετο .
> 
> Η κατασκευη σου με τον αντιθετο τροπο ειναι λαθος απο οποια πλευρα και να το δεις και εαν το μηχανημα αυτο πιεστει θα σκασει σαν πεπονι





σακη....
το χανεις παλι...και αρχιζεις χαρακτηρισμους οπως 
μονο που εσυ δουλεψες "μπακαλικα"( πραγμα που επρεπε να ξερεις σαν ηλεκτρολογος )

ειπαμε ειναι πειραματικο.
ειναι λογικο να μην ειναι τακτοποιημενο

----------


## mihalas2

που τα ειδες τα  tip ?

----------


## sakis

τωρα ειναι ωρα να παω για σουσι τα υπολοιπα στην πορεια ...

----------


## mihalas2

> τωρα ειναι ωρα να παω για σουσι τα υπολοιπα στην πορεια ...




 καλη ορεξη

για να ξερεις σε ποιον απευθυνεσαι συνεχως
 για υπολογισμους ,παραμετρους ασφαλειας,καλωδιακια ,και αν ειναι σοβαρος η μπακαλης!
........ετσι για να ανεβασουμε το επιπεδο και απο τις δυο πλευρες!

δεν ειμαι τυχαιος....





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzbhjzbSGt4 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFK3rMVZ7E8 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwSgbeX4I6o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIB_StF2ys8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ftFScZBQCw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtdtPo5a8Wc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyYcx-oM7nw
και η σελιδα μου στο youtube   https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC04...2S1tN_OjyzihUA

----------


## Dbnn

> καλη ορεξη
> 
> για να ξερεις σε ποιον απευθυνεσαι συνεχως
>  για υπολογισμους ,παραμετρους ασφαλειας,καλωδιακια ,και αν ειναι σοβαρος η μπακαλης!
> ........ετσι για να ανεβασουμε το επιπεδο και απο τις δυο πλευρες!
> 
> δεν ειμαι τυχαιος....
> 
> 
> ...



Δηλαδη εχεις κατασκευασει τοσο δυσκολα πραγματα και με ενα ταπεινο STK εχεις κανει τοση προχειροδουλεια;
Συγνωμη αλλα ηδη εχει αλλα 16 κεφαλαια να σου αναπτυξει περι ενισχυτων και συνεχιζεις τα ιδια επειδη παιζει στα 2Ω. 

Σου φτιαχνω και εγω τωρα τελικο με μια νταλικα τρανζιστορ να παιζει 0.1Ω να τραβας τα μαλλια σου αλλα στα οργανα τι θα κανει?

----------


## genesis

> δεν ειμαι τυχαιος....



Α ρε Μιχάλη...προφανώς και δεν είσαι τυχαίος...όμως δεν έχει καμία σημασία ποιος είσαι εσύ...

----------


## sakis

Μιχαλη εαν θεωρεις τον εαυτο σοβαρο θα πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να αιτηθεις στην διαχειριση να ξηλωσουν ολα αυτα που λες περι ταλαντωσης παραμορφωσης και ισχυος 
Βλεπεις οτι δυο μερες ασταματητα σου γραφω δεκαδες λεπτομεριες τις οποιες εχεις αγνοησει 
καταβαλω απιστευτη προσπαθεια να συνομιλω με εναν ανθρωπο που εχει διανοηθει να μου λεει οτι ελεγχει παραμορφωση η ταλαντωση με το αυτι , και ο μονος αντιλογος που υπαρχει σε αυτα που εγραψα ειναι η ...αποψη σου  τεκμηριωση μηδεν ...απο καμμια πλευρα 

Συγκριτικα με την κατασταση  σου εχω σουρει μαλλον ελαχιστα και εχω κανει μαλλον υπερβαση 

Με συγχισες ...θα φαω ξανα σουσι για μεσημερι ....

----------


## mihalas2

> Μιχαλη εαν θεωρεις τον εαυτο σοβαρο θα πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να αιτηθεις στην διαχειριση να ξηλωσουν ολα αυτα που λες περι ταλαντωσης παραμορφωσης και ισχυος 
> Βλεπεις οτι δυο μερες ασταματητα σου γραφω δεκαδες λεπτομεριες τις οποιες εχεις αγνοησει 
> καταβαλω απιστευτη προσπαθεια να συνομιλω με εναν ανθρωπο που εχει διανοηθει να μου λεει οτι ελεγχει παραμορφωση η ταλαντωση με το αυτι , και ο μονος αντιλογος που υπαρχει σε αυτα που εγραψα ειναι η ...αποψη σου  τεκμηριωση μηδεν ...απο καμμια πλευρα 
> 
> Συγκριτικα με την κατασταση  σου εχω σουρει μαλλον ελαχιστα και εχω κανει μαλλον υπερβαση 
> 
> Με συγχισες ...θα φαω ξανα σουσι για μεσημερι ....



 απ το πολυ σουσι
θα βγαλεις λεπια τελικα


παμε παλι 

εκανα καμια παρουσιαση κατασκευης που μου τσαμπουνατε εδω και καιρο?
που την ειδατε την κατασκευη?
το βαφτισατε παρουσιαση κατασκευης, και αραδιαζετε ενα σωρο ακυρα με το πειραμα.

εγραψα οτι εχω μια σκεψη ,
και θα πειραματιστω με κατι που ουσιαστικα ειναι κατεστραμενο.

πηγα λοιπον στα σκουπιδια ......και σας εδειξα οτι το σκουπιδι για αρχη ζει,
το τι χρειαζετει επειτα ειναι αλλη παραγραφος ,
θα πρεπει να εχω ξανα χρονο να ασχοληθω, τον οποιο δεν εχω αυτον τον καιρο....

αν ενα νεκρο τον αναστησεις ,δεν ενδιαφερει τους συγγενεις εαν του λειπει ενα χερι η ενα ποδι
απλα συνεχιζει να υπαρχει κοντα τους....
τελειος  μπορει να μην ξαναγινει ποτε .......
.γιατι απλα ηταν ενας νεκρος ......,αρκει ομως που ξαναζει! :Wink:

----------


## Spark

αυτος ειναι ο ενισχυτης σου zombie;

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63919

θυμαμαι που τον εδειξες πριν μερικα χρόνια και σου ειπα πως πρωτη φορά βλέπω ενισχυτή ηχου που να εχει πηνία διχως πυρηνα.
ειπες πως θα τον πας στον σωτηρη να τον σωσει, αυτό να κάνεις  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dbnn

> απ το πολυ σουσι
> θα βγαλεις λεπια τελικα
> 
> 
> παμε παλι 
> 
> εκανα καμια παρουσιαση κατασκευης που μου τσαμπουνατε εδω και καιρο?
> που την ειδατε την κατασκευη?
> το βαφτισατε παρουσιαση κατασκευης, και αραδιαζετε ενα σωρο ακυρα με το πειραμα.
> ...

----------


## mihalas2

καλο το χιουμορ ....αρκει να μεινει μεχρι εκει!

σας εχω νεα!!!

----------


## mihalas2

Το δοκιμαστικο  συνεχιζει να δουλευει υπο πιεση εδω και καποιους μηνες.
 *ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑΑΑΑ!* Ουτε φωτια,ουτε βεγγαλικα ,ουτε εχει καψει καμια κορνα.Να περιμενω κι αλλο?

Ακουγοντας το δοκιμαστικο ο γιος μου ζηλευει και στηνει ενα μονοκαναλο STK για παρτη του για ενα γουρουνοsub. 
με 8   2SC5200 και τροφοδοσια 2χ82v 500VA
το sub που φορτωσε ειναι της SPL AUDIO SPLW 15
με 2 πηνεια  2X 2,7Ω 1400W RMS  2800W MAX με 2 τερατομαγνητες ,βαρους 28 κιλων!!!! :Scared: 
Με επιτρεπτο EXCURSION 1.5 cm
συνδεμενο εν σειρα μετραει 5,4Ω
η αναρτηση του sub ειναι τοσο σκληρη που με 5 κιλα δυναμη στο κεντρο  βυθιζει 3-4 χιλιοστα
ενα πραγματικα βαρυ πυροβολικο.
ο ηχος συνεχιζει να ειναι απιστευτος,οπως και η ισχυς.
Παντα flat με μπασα να βγαινουν γλυκα και απαραμορφωτα και πολυ καθαρες υψηλες
(για μενα εχει πετυχει) με το παραπανω !

 οποτε εκατσα και ασχολιθηκα λιγο με το κυκλωμα του stk4050v 
 Αρα βασιζομενος σε αυτο, προσπαθησα και ταιριαξα  διακριτα εξαρτηματα
 με τα ηδη αποτελεσματα των δοκιμων!
stk.jpg
το κυκλωμα προσωμειωθηκε στο multisim  .

----------

picdev (27-06-16)

----------


## Dbnn

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις. Επειδή ζεί ακόμα νομίζεις οτι είναι ΟΚ.

Εντάξει παω πάσο.....

----------


## mihalas2

m1khz.jpg
η προσωμειωση στον 1khz

----------


## Dbnn

> m1khz.jpg
> η προσωμειωση στον 1khz







1KHz Πάνε όλοι οι ενισχυτές, ακόμα και κάτι κιτάκια KEMO της συμφοράς....
Τετράγωνο 50KHz++ με dummy load 8Ω και πυκνωτή 2.2ΜΚΤ σε αληθινό παλμογράφο θα μας δείξεις???

----------


## mihalas2

> 1KHz Πάνε όλοι οι ενισχυτές, ακόμα και κάτι κιτάκια KEMO της συμφοράς....
> Τετράγωνο 50KHz++ με dummy load 8Ω και πυκνωτή 2.2ΜΚΤ σε αληθινό παλμογράφο θα μας δείξεις???



να την κανω τι, αυτη τη μετρηση βρε δημητρη?
εχεις ακουσει κανενα sub να παιζει εκει πανω?
η με κοβεις να ακουω την 9η συμφωνια του μπετοβεν..... :Tongue2: 
youtube ακουμε ολοι οπου δεν ανεβαινει πανω απο τους 10khz βαρια-βαρια.....

----------


## mihalas2

10khz.jpg
10 khz

----------


## Dbnn

> να την κανω τι, αυτη τη μετρηση βρε δημητρη?
> εχεις ακουσει κανενα sub να παιζει εκει πανω?
> η με κοβεις να ακουω την 9η συμφωνια του μπετοβεν.....
> youtube ακουμε ολοι οπου δεν ανεβαινει πανω απο τους 10khz βαρια-βαρια.....



Αν ανεβαινει τοσο ψηλα θα εχει ευρος και θα δεις τυχον ταλαντωσεις φιλε μου που δεν τις ακους.....
Το sub και το καθε sub δεν θα σου πει αν δεχεται ταλαντωση σε μια συχνοτητα που δεν την ακους αλλα αυτο την "τρωει στη μαπα".

----------


## mihalas2

βρε δημητρη
αφου δεν ακουω ταλαντωσεις ουτε στις κορνες τι να με ενοχλει?
αν και εφ οσον υπαρχουν ταλαντωσεις, και τις τρωει στην μαπα ,μετα απο τοσες ωρες πιεσης δεν θα ειχε δειξει κατι?
αρα οτι και να υπαρχει ειναι αμελητεο για τα δικα μου ζητουμενα.
μεγαλη ισχυ και συνεχη λειτουργια χωρις θερμοκρασιες αυτο ηταν το ζητουμενο.
και σιγα τα εξοδα που εκανα...... ενα κατεστραμενο stk  και 16 ευρω τα τρανσιστορ  :Wink: 
θα σου προτεινα πληροφοριακα και μονο να το ακουγες.
ουτε μακρια ειναι το περαμα ,ουτε χαμενος ο χρονος....
και μετα βγες και γραψε τις οποιες παρατηρησεις σου 
που σιγουρα θα ειναι αντιθετες ,απο τις μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## Dbnn

> βρε δημητρη
> αφου δεν ακουω ταλαντωσεις ουτε στις κορνες τι να με ενοχλει?
> αν και εφ οσον υπαρχουν ταλαντωσεις, και τις τρωει στην μαπα ,μετα απο τοσες ωρες πιεσης δεν θα ειχε δειξει κατι?
> αρα οτι και να υπαρχει ειναι αμελητεο για τα δικα μου ζητουμενα.
> μεγαλη ισχυ και συνεχη λειτουργια χωρις θερμοκρασιες αυτο ηταν το ζητουμενο.
> και σιγα τα εξοδα που εκανα...... ενα κατεστραμενο stk  και 16 ευρω τα τρανσιστορ 
> θα σου προτεινα πληροφοριακα και μονο να το ακουγες.
> ουτε μακρια ειναι το περαμα ,ουτε χαμενος ο χρονος....
> και μετα βγες και γραψε τις οποιες παρατηρησεις σου 
> που σιγουρα θα ειναι αντιθετες ,απο τις μεχρι τωρα.



Μιχάλη, δυστηχώς το να ακούσω την ισχύ δεν θα μου πεί κάτι.
Και δυστηχώς τα αφτιά μου δεν είναι spectrum analyzer μιας και είναι "καμμένα" απο τα car audio που έκανα για χρόνια και με τα κιλοβάττ που έχω φάει καταλαβαίνεις οτι είμαι ολίγον τι κουφάλογο...
Δεν καταλαβαίνεις όμως τι θέλω να πω.
Το ζητούμενο είναι αυτό το σύστημα που ανέστησες με μηδαμινά έξοδα αν μπορέσει να αντέξει να αντέχει στην πίεση για χρόνια όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα όπως ένας απλός επαγγελματικός τελικός.

Πρίν μήνες είχα φτιάξει εναν φετάτο που έβγαζε βαττ να πονάνε κυριολεκτικά τα αφτιά σου.
3+3 hexfet με τροφοδοσίες πάνω απο +/-50vDC και πολλάαααααα αμπέρ...
τα gain του κάθε σταδίου ήταν υπολογισμένα στον θάνατο, όσο περισσότερο μπορούσε να δώσει το κάθε στάδιο. Το ζητούμενο ήταν καθαρά τα βάττ και οι ωμικότητες κάτω των 4Ω.

Μήνες ολόκληρους του έπινα το αίμα. Χαμπάρι δεν έπαιρνε.
Όταν όμως μπήκε στον πάγκο μιας και απέκτησα πρόσβαση στα ανάλογα εργαλεία, μπήκαν dummy load και ΜΚΤ πυκνωτές στην έξοδο (επαγωγικά φορτία), είδα τα ημίτονα να γίνονται τρίγωνα στο 1KHz και τα τετράγωνα να γίνονται αρκ ηλεκτροκόλλησης!!
Παραδόξως στο multisim έβλεπα ενα bandwidth σε τετράγωνο να φτάνει τα 100+KHz....

Σου έλυσα την απορία??
Bόμβα έτοιμη να σκάσει.....

----------


## mihalas2

αυτη η περιβοητη βομβα δεν σκαει με τιποτα!!!



θυμαμαι το κορυφαιο που μου ειπανε καποτε    ((συνεργατες που ζητησαν την γνωμη μου,μιας και πεσανε σε αδιεξοδο))
 ....ρε συ!!!ειναι αντιεπιστημονικο ..αλλα θα δουλεψει!!!
ωραια ειπα,  ....εσεις τι επιστημονικο βρηκατε?
εεεε...εμεις το σκευτομαστε ακομη....
..............................
πρεπει να περασαν 12 χρονια λειτουργιας της αντιεπιστημονικης λυσης
 (που ετσι χαρακτηριστηκε , αλλα υιοθετηθηκε) χωρις να εχει ζητηθει καποιο σερβις ακομη.....



μιας και το ζητησαν καποια φιλαρακια.....

 το ετοιμασα και με ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΑ .. :Smile: με απολυτη επιτυχια!!
σχεδιο,pcb,και βιντεο σε λιγες ωρες...

----------

mikemtb (18-11-18), 

xrhstos1978 (18-11-18)

----------


## xrhstos1978

γεια σου γείτονα, οχι ο ενισχυτης σου δεν παιζει! εχει καει και δεν το ξέρεις, αφού στο είχαν πει και οι ΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ με εξοπλισμό 30000 χιλιάδων ευρώ.
χαχχαχαχχα.

----------


## nick1974

Νομιζω οι αντιπαραθεσεις για θεματα ηχου και ηχοσυστηματων ειναι ανουσιες, αφου μιλαμε για κατι εντελως ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ.
Το 90% των μουσικοφιλων αν ακουσουν ενα studio flat συστημα με ηχεια monitor το πιθανοτερο ειναι να το θεωρησουν αψυχο, ασχετα αν ΟΛΟΙ καυχιουνται πως "λατρευουν την πιστοτητα αναπαραγωγης" (οταν ακουσουν πιστη αναπαραγωγη ομως θα αλλαξουν γνωμη για το τι ειναι αυτο που λατρευουν! ).
Οι δε "βλαμμενοι" με τις λυχνιες, SE ταξης Α, ηχεια αναδιπλουμενης χοανης, full range μεγαφωνων κτλ, εννωειται συμπεριλαμβανομενου και εμου ως "αρχιβλαμμενου", αυτο που αρεσκονται πραγματικα και ονομαζουν "σωστη αναπαραγωγη" ειναι ενα συνοθυλευμα αρτιας αρμονικης παραμορφωσης η οποια ακουγεται πολυ πιο ευχαριστα στο αυτι απ οτι η πραγματικα πιστη αναπαραγωγη ή η -εντελως χαλια- ανεξελενκτη παραμορφωση που περιλαμβανει ΚΑΙ ενισχυση περιττων αρμονικων συχνοτητων.
Προσωπικα και μονο η λεξη sanyo με κανει να βγαζω σπυρια, ομως δε μπορω να βρω κατι αρνητικο στο οτι καποιος μπορει να συμπαθει αυτο τον ηχο των πρωιμων vintage τρανζιστορικων ενισχυτων, οπως επισεις δε βλεπω παραξενο καποιος να ακουει απο κατι κακοσχεδιασμενο η κακο-υλοποιημενο και να το θεωρει σουπερ.
Αν λοιπον ο θεματοθετης βρισκει αυτο τον ενισχυτη καλο για τα γουστα του, περι ορεξεως ουδεις λογος.
Τωρα οσον αφορα τις πιθανες ταλαντωσεις... Αυτες αν υπαρχουν θεωρητικα καλο θα ηταν να κοπουν με καποιο τροπο, γιατι αν μη τι αλλο τα τρανζιστορ καλουνται να λειτουργουν για ενα σημα που δεν εχει λογο υπαρξης.

Κατα τ αλλα αν αυτο που λατρευαμε ηταν ενας flat ηχος θα αρκουμασταν με πολυ φθηνα συστηματακια και ενα ζευγαρακι μονιτορακια και θα μασταν ολοι ευτυχησμενοι, αλλα δεν...

----------

xrhstos1978 (18-11-18)

----------


## mihalas2

pcb.jpg
η πλακετα χωρις τα καλουδια που εβαλα (τριμερ ρυθμισης και διοδια στην εξοδο)

σε λιγο και το τελικο σχεδιο

----------


## xifis

Προσωπικα επειδη διαβασα ολο το θεμα θελω να πω ενα μπραβο για την αναβιωση του STK και την βελτιωση του.Η θεωρια ειναι θεωρια και ισχυει στην πραξη,αλλα αν η πραξη οπως εχει μας ευχαριστει κ δουλευει,ειναι ναχαμε να λεγαμε τα υπολοιπα.
Ναι ισως δεν εχει το BW που πρεπει.
Ναι σιγουρα αν μπει τετραγωνο στην εισοδο θα βγει τετρις στην εξοδο,κ αυτο θα επηρεαζεται απο χωρητικοτητες και ρυθμο ανυψωσης,αλλα οπως δεν ακουγονται οι παραμορφωσεις εν προκειμενω,ετσι πιστευω δεν ακουγονται κ αυτα..
Εξαλλου μιλαμε για ποσοτητα,κ καπου εκει η ποιοτητα παραχωρει τη θεση της εξ ορισμου.Δεν ακους μουσικη αν δεν ακους τη φωνη σου.Δε σε νοιαζει λοιπον ποιιοτικα το ακουστικο φασμα αυτο καθαυτο αλλα η συνολικη εμπειρια..
Οπως κ ναχει η μουσικη η ιδια ειναι βασισμενη στην αρμονικη κ στην ταλαντωση.Δεν ειναι RF ενισχυτης που θες τα 250ΜΗΖ αλλα οχι τα 2499995.

----------


## mihalas2

νεο stk4050v.jpg
αυτο ειναι το τελικο σχεδιο

----------

mikemtb (19-11-18), 

xrhstos1978 (18-11-18)

----------

